# The SS.org Tunings Thread



## ShreddyESP

What does TesseracT tune their guitars to? (7 stringers)

I want to tune mine to play Sunrise.

Cheers


----------



## Xarn

Low to high: G# #D #G #C #F #A #D if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ShreddyESP

G#
D#
G#
C#
F#
A#
D#
??


----------



## John_Strychnine

Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb

Low to high.


----------



## ShreddyESP

Thank you !

I'll learn a Fell Silent song as well


----------



## 7deadlysins666

John_Strychnine said:


> Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb
> 
> Low to high.



Wow, thats a strange tuning. I'll have to try it out sometime. I thought it was just Bb standard, which is what I play in.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I thought Tesseract songs were just Bb standard? atleast the song sunrise?


----------



## errnestoo

Doesn't concealing fate go lower tho?


----------



## Ext789

i always thought it was drop Ab on a 7 string?


----------



## Fred

When did they stop playing mandolins?


----------



## stuh84

John_Strychnine said:


> Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb
> 
> Low to high.




To all posters, this can be guaranteed to be correct, because John is in Fell Silent with Acle from Tesseract.


----------



## Ze Kink

Ext789 said:


> i always thought it was drop Ab on a 7 string?



It's the tuning Browne mentioned above, but on Age of Deception and The Sleeper Must Awake the Bb string is dropped to Ab IIRC


----------



## Tesseract

lol yup what browne said. Its DADGAD like Led zeppelin used to use...but in Bb and an extra Eb top string. 

Just drop the Bb to an Ab for Part 1 of CF


----------



## distressed_romeo

Going to have to try this one!


----------



## scottro202

So, there seems to be a demand for a big-ass thread on band tunings. So, I decided to make a big-ass thread on tunings for different bands.

I copied and pasted the OP from the Metal Band tunings thread on Ultimate-Guitar.com

UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Tunings Thread REVISED EDITION! (IE: V3)



> Originally Posted by UG:
> 
> Welcome to the Tunings Thread.
> This was originally Dyer's Eve's BRILLIANT idea, that became amazingly hard to to manage. I took on the task, but as Dyer's pointed out, not enough room in one post.
> So, I present...
> The Metal Forum Tunings Thread
> 
> 
> *Sup.1: Notes in square brackets are for variations with amounts of strings
> *Sup 2: The previous note is now null and void as I've fixed the string amounts.
> *Sup 3: As an extra note, I'm adding a list here at the top of band/album tunings we're searching for specifically.
> *Sup 4: I'm adding in genres to each band. Genres will be taken from Metal-Archives. No arguing because I'll just ignore you.
> 
> Searching For:
> Borknagar
> Kathaarsys
> Warning (Watching From a Distance in particular, but any would be good)
> Negura Bunget (specifically, Om album)
> Walknut
> Arcturus (Now just looking for confirmation of their tuning on albums other than "The Sham Mirrors")
> Ahab
> Septic Flesh (specifically, Communion album)
> Eyehategod
> 
> Band tunings
> E standard (E A D G B E)
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Black Sabbath* [[Heavy/Traditional, Doom Metal]]
> Slayer* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Megadeth [[Thrash Metal (early), Heavy Metal (now)]]
> Iron Maiden [[Heavy Metal/NWOBHM]]
> Anthrax [[Speed/Thrash, Groove Metal]]
> Exodus* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Emperor* [[Symphonic Black Metal (early), Symphonic Extreme Metal (later)]]
> Mayhem* [[Black Metal / Post-Black Metal]]
> 1349 [[Black Metal]
> Ensiferum [[Viking / Folk Metal]]
> Gorgoroth* [[Black Metal]]
> Nokturnal Mortum [[Folk Symphonic Black Metal]]
> Ragnarok [[Black Metal]]
> Celtic Frost [[Thrash/Death/Black Metal (early), Avant-Garde (late 80s), Glam (Cold Lake) Gothic/Doom (2000s)]]
> Naglfar [[Melodic Black Metal]]
> Opeth* [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> Dimmu Borgir* [[Melodic Black/Symphonic Extreme Metal]]
> DragonForce [[Power Metal]]
> Immortal* [[Black Metal]]
> Sodom [[Black/Speed/Thrash Metal]]
> Bruce Dickinson* [[Heavy Metal]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> Municipal Waste [[Thrash/Crossover]]
> Obituary* [[Death Metal]]
> Buried Dreams* [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Quo Vadis* [[Technical Melodic Death Metal]]
> Ne Obliviscaris [[Avant-Garde Black Metal]]
> Dissection [[Melodic Black/Death Metal (early), Melodic Death Metal (later)]
> Intestine Baalism [[Death Metal]]
> Psyopus [[Technical Death/Grind]]
> Cynic [[Thrash Metal (early), Technical Progressive Death/Fusion]]
> Moonsorrow [[Viking/Folk/Black Metal]]
> Mors Principium Est* [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Borknagar [[Black Metal / Progressive Viking / Folk Metal]]
> Biomechanical* [[Progressive/Groove Metal]]
> Judas Priest [[Heavy/Speed Metal]]
> 
> Eb Tuning (Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb)
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Saint Vitus [[Doom Metal]]
> Candlemass [[Epic Heavy/Doom Metal]]
> Pentagram [[Heavy/Doom Metal]]
> Motorhead [[Heavy/Speed Metal]]
> Blind Guardian [[Speed Metal (early), Power/Progressive Metal (later)]]
> Helloween [[Speed Metal, Power Metal]]
> Slayer* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Nevermore* [[Power / thrash metal (early), Groove / progressive metal (later)]]
> Cannibal Corpse* [[Death Metal]]
> Cattle Decapitation [[Death Metal/Grindcore]]
> Iced Earth [[Power/Thrash Metal]]
> The Haunted* [[Melodic Death/Post-Thrash Metal]]
> Katatonia* [[Doom/Death Metal, Depressive Rock]]
> Black Sabbath* [[Heavy/Traditional, Doom Metal]]
> Morbid Angel* [[Death Metal]]
> Gamma Ray [[Power/Speed Metal]]
> Demons and Wizards [[Power Metal]]
> Hammerfall [[Heavy/Power Metal]]
> Evile [[Thrash Metal]]
> Testament* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Dark Tranquillity* [[Melodic Death, Gothenburg]]
> Nightingale* [[Melodic Metal/Progressive Rock]]
> Keep Of Kalessin [[Black Metal]]
> Deicide [[Death Metal]]
> Agalloch [[Atmospheric Folk/Dark Metal]]
> Galneryus* [[Neo-Classical/Power Metal]]
> 
> Drop D Tuning (D A D G B E)
> Psycroptic* [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Opeth* [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> Vital Remains [[Death Metal]]
> *Lamb of God*
> 
> Drop C# (C# G# C# F# A# D#)
> Psycroptic* [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Nevermore* [[Power / thrash metal (early), Groove / progressive metal (later)]]
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Odious Mortem [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Martyr [[Technical Death Metal]]
> As Eden Burns [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> 
> D Tuning (D G C F A D)
> Death [[Death Metal (early), Death / Progressive Death Metal (later)]]
> Necrophagist [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Symphony X [[Progressive Power Metal]]
> Gojira* [[Death/Thrash/Groove Metal]]
> Mastodon* [[Technical / Progressive Groove Metal]]
> Pantera* [[Glam/'80s Metal (old) Groove Metal (later)]]
> Decapitated* [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Children of Bodom* [[Power/Speed Metal with Harsh Vocals]]
> Vader [[Death/Thrash Metal]]
> Exodus* [[Thrash Metal]]
> The Haunted* [[Melodic Death/Post-Thrash Metal]]
> In Flames* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg (old), Alternative Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Aborted* [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Cradle Of Filth* [[Black/Gothic Metal (early), Extreme Gothic Metal (recent)]]
> Behemoth* [[Black Metal (early) - Black/Death Metal (now)]]
> Atheist [[Death/Thrash Metal with Jazz and Progressive influences]]
> Kathaarsys [[Progressive Black Metal]]
> Black Sabbath* [[Heavy/Traditional, Doom Metal]]
> Gorgoroth* [[Black Metal]]
> Immortal* [[Black Metal]]
> Gorod [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Anata [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Carcariass [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Quo Vadis* [[Technical Melodic Death Metal]]
> The Red Chord [[Technical Grind/Death Metal/ Metalcore]]
> Anaal Nathrakh* [[Black Metal/Grindcore]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> Disillusion* [[Melodic Death/Progressive Metal]]
> Napalm Death [[Grindcore/Death Metal, Hardcore Punk (early demos)]]
> Obituary* [[Death Metal]]
> Insomnium [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Wintersun* [[Epic Melodic Death Metal]]
> Buried Dreams* [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Testament* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Firewind [[Power/Speed Metal]]
> I [[Blackened Heavy Metal]]
> Inferi [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Omnium Gatherum [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Decrepit Birth [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Paradise Lost* [[Doom/Death Metal (old), Gothic Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Mors Principium Est* [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Kalmah* [[Melodic Death/Power/Thrash Metal]]
> Suffocation* [[Brutal Technical Death Metal]]
> 
> C# Tuning (C# F# B E G# C#)
> Down [[Southern/Doom Metal]]
> Black Sabbath* [[Heavy/Traditional, Doom Metal]]
> Lykathea Aflame [[Progressive/Atmospheric Death/Grind]]
> My Dying Bride [[Death/Doom Metal, Gothic Metal]]
> Reverend Bizarre [[Doom Metal]]
> Pantera* [[Glam/'80s Metal (old) Groove Metal (later)]]
> Decapitated* [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Behemoth* [[Black Metal (early) - Black/Death Metal (now)]]
> Cannibal Corpse* [[Death Metal]]
> Venom [[NWOBHM/Black/Speed Metal]]
> Akercocke [[Progressive Black/Death Metal]]
> Machine Head* [[Half-Thrash/Groove Metal]]
> Between The Buried and Me [[Progressive Metalcore]]
> Dark Tranquillity* [[Melodic Death, Gothenburg]]
> Gorguts [[Technical/Avant-garde Death Metal]]
> Vader* [[Death/Thrash Metal]]
> Kalmah* [[Melodic Death/Power/Thrash Metal]]
> Orange Goblin [[Doom Metal, Stoner Metal]]
> Suffocation* [[Brutal Technical Death Metal]]
> 
> Drop C Tuning (C G C F A D)]
> Waking the Cadaver [[Brutal Deathcore]]
> Job for a Cowboy* [[Deathcore (early), Death Metal (later)]]
> Children of Bodom* [[Power/Speed Metal with Harsh Vocals]]
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> The Faceless [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> Machine Head* [[Half-Thrash/Groove Metal]]
> Disillusion* [[Melodic Death/Progressive Metal]]
> Arsis [[Technical/Melodic Death Metal]]
> The Black Dahlia Murder* [[Metalcore (early)/ Melodic Death Metal (later)]]
> DÅÅTH [[Industrial Death metal]]
> Trepalium [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> 
> C Tuning (C F A# D# G C)]
> In Flames* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg (old), Alternative Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Gorguts* [[Technical/Avant-garde Death Metal]]
> Into Eternity [[Progressive/Melodic Death Metal]]
> Electric Wizard* [[Doom/stoner metal]]
> Cathedral* [[Stoner/Doom Metal (new), Doom Metal (old)]]
> Arch Enemy* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg]]
> The Black Dahlia Murder* [[Metalcore (early)/ Melodic Death Metal (later)]]
> Nightwish [[Operatic/Symphonic Power Metal]]
> Cradle Of Filth* [[Black/Gothic Metal (early), Extreme Gothic Metal (recent)]]
> Katatonia* [[Doom/Death Metal, Depressive Rock]]
> Chthonic [[Melodic Black Metal]]
> Immolation [[Death Metal]]
> Dethklok* [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> The Absence [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Anaal Nathrakh* [[Black Metal/Grindcore]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> High on Fire [[Stoner/Doom Metal]]
> Sleep [[Stoner Doom]]
> Casketgarden [[Melodic Death/Thrash Metal]]
> Vehemence* [[Death Metal]]
> Dying Fetus [[Death/Grind/Hardcore]]
> Paradise Lost* [[Doom/Death Metal (old), Gothic Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Abigail Williams [[Melodic Black/Deathcore]]
> Akercocke [[Progressive Black/Death Metal]]
> Swallow the Sun [[Melodic Doom/Death Metal]]
> Septicflesh [[Death / Atmospheric Metal]]
> Into Eternity [[Progressive/Melodic Death Metal]]
> Suffocation* [[Brutal Technical Death Metal]]
> Disgorge [[Brutal Technical Death Metal]]
> Kyuss [[Stoner Rock/Metal]]
> 
> Drop B Tuning (B F# B E G# C#)
> Machine Head* [[Half-Thrash/Groove Metal]]
> Slayer* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Origin [[Technical Brutal Death Metal]]
> 
> Drop Bb (Bb F Bb Eb G C)
> Job For A Cowboy* [[Deathcore (early), Death Metal (later)]]
> In Flames* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg (old), Alternative Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Arch Enemy* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg]]
> Novembers Doom [[Death/Doom Metal]]
> The Acacia Strain* [[Math/Deathcore]]
> 
> B Standard - 6 strings (B E A D F# B)
> At the Gates [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg]]
> Carcass [[Goregrind/Grindcore (early), Melodic Death Metal (later)]]
> Type O Negative [[Gothic Metal w/ alternative, doom and other influences]]
> Cryptopsy [[Technical Death Metal (early) / Deathcore (later)]]
> Exhumed [[Death/Grind]]
> Pelican [[Sludge/Drone/Doom (early), Post-Hardcore (later)]]
> Cathedral* [[Stoner/Doom Metal (new), Doom Metal (old)]]
> Arch Enemy* [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg]]
> Aborted* [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Amon Amarth [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Soilwork [[Melodic Death Metal (early) / Modern Rock (Now)]]
> The Absence [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Vehemence* [[Death Metal]]
> Edge Of Sanity* [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> Bloodbath* [[Death Metal]]
> Arcturus* [[Atmospheric Black (early), Avant-garde metal (later)]]
> Paradise Lost* [[Doom/Death Metal (old), Gothic Rock/Metal (new)]]
> Cephalic Carnage [[Technical Grind / Death Metal]]
> Warning [[Doom Metal]]
> The Monolith Deathcult [[Brutal Death Metal (early), Atmospheric Death Metal with electronic influences (later)]]
> Augury* [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> 
> B standard - 7 strings (B E A D G B E)
> Fear Factory* [[Industrial/Death Metal]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> Lacuna Coil [[Gothic Metal]]
> Metallica* [[Thrash Metal (early) Modern Rock (now)]]
> Aeon [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Emperor* [[Symphonic Black Metal (early), Symphonic Extreme Metal (later)]]
> Spawn of Possession [[Technical Brutal Death Metal]]
> Aghora* [[Progressive/jazz metal]]
> Scar Symmetry [[Melodic Death Metal]]
> Hypocrisy* [[Death Metal (early), Melodic Death Metal (later)]]
> Satariel [[Death Metal, Melodic Death Metal]]
> DragonForce * [[Power Metal]]
> Raintime [[Melodic Death/Power Metal]]
> Biomechanical* [[Progressive/Groove Metal]]
> Negura Bunget [[Progressive Black Metal]]
> 
> Drop A - 6 strings(A E A D F# B)
> Nile [[Brutal/Technical Death Metal]]
> Job For A Cowboy* [[Deathcore (early), Death Metal (later)]]
> The Acacia Strain* [[Math/Deathcore]]
> Augury* [[Progressive Death Metal]]
> 
> Drop A - 7 strings (A E A D G B E)
> Suicide Silence [[Deathcore]]
> Thy Art Is Murder [[Deathcore]]
> The Red Shore [[Technical Death Metal/Deathcore]]
> Blotted Science [[Progressive Metal]]
> Whitechapel [[Brutal Death Metal/Deathcore]]
> 
> Bb/A# 7-String Tuning(A# D# G# C# F# A# D#)
> Meshuggah* [[Thrash Metal (early)/Progressive Industrial Groove Metal (later)]]
> Nevermore* [[Power / thrash metal (early), Groove / progressive metal (later)]]
> Cannibal Corpse* [[Death Metal]]
> Slayer* [[Thrash Metal]]
> Behemoth* [[Black Metal (early) - Black/Death Metal (now)]]
> Morbid Angel* [[Death Metal]]
> Vile [[Brutal Death Metal]]
> Aghora* [[Progressive/jazz metal]]
> Outworld* [[Progressive Heavy/Speed Metal]]
> Galneryus* [[Neo-Classical/Power Metal]]
> 
> A standard - 6 strings(A D G C E A)
> Bloodbath* [[Death Metal]]
> Demilich [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> 
> A standard - 7 strings (A D G C F A D)
> *Korn*
> *MushroomHead*
> Fear Factory* [[Industrial/Death Metal]]
> Divine Heresy* [[Brutal/Industrial Death Metal]]
> Beneath The Massacre [[Brutal/Technical Death Metal]]
> 
> Drop G# - 6 strings(G# D# G# C# F A#)
> The Acacia Strain* [[Math/Deathcore]]
> 
> *Drop G#-7 Strings (Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb)
> Periphery*
> 
> Ab Standard - 7 strings (Ab Db Gb B E Ab Db)
> Mirrorthrone [[Experimental/Atmospheric Death/Black Metal]]
> Weeping Birth [[Brutal Black Death Metal]]
> 
> 
> G standard - 6 strings(G C F A# D G)
> Mortician [[Death/Grind]]
> 
> Open C - 6 strings (C G C G C E)
> The Devin Townsend Band [[Progressive/Industrial/Atmospheric Metal]]
> Strapping Young Lad [[Industrial/Grind/Death Metal]]
> 
> Open C - 7 strings (G C G C G C E)
> The Devin Townsend Band [[Progressive/Industrial/Atmospheric Metal]]
> Strapping Young Lad [[Industrial/Grind/Death Metal]]
> 
> F# Standard - 8 string (F# B E A D G B E)
> Divine Heresy* [[Brutal/Industrial Death Metal]]
> Anchorhead [[Industrial Metal]]
> DragonForce * [[Power Metal]]
> 
> F standard - 6 strings {Tuned down, not up}(F A# D# G# C F)
> Burzum [[Black Metal, Ambient]]
> 
> F standard - 8 strings (F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb)
> Meshuggah* [[Thrash Metal (early)/Progressive Industrial Groove Metal (later)
> *After the Burial*
> 
> Misc:
> Ion Dissonance [[Math/Deathcore]] - 7 strings in G# C# F# C F A D#.
> Mithras [[Experimental Brutal Death Metal]] - 7 strings in A# D# G# C# F A# D#.
> Outworld [[Progressive Heavy/Speed Metal]] - 8 strings in Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Eb Ab
> Isis [[Atmospheric Sludge]] - 6 strings in B F# B E G B
> Old Man Gloom [[Sludge, Ambient/Noise]] - 6 strings in B F# B E G B
> All Shall Perish [[Deathcore]] - 7 strings in B F# B E G# C# F#
> *WhiteChapel-8 Strings in E B E A D G B E*



Hope this helps some people out! Feel free to add more into this thread if you want! 

Rock on SS.org 

EDIT:

NOTE: Just to make sure everyone who contributed to the UG thread gets the proper credit, the ones I add from ss.org will be in bold 

EDIT2: 

Mods, since I really wanna keep everything as accurate as possible, if you find something wrong, since I know ya'll have that power (yay mod squad!), feel free to edit my post for me  I'll do it, it's just, I'm a bit on the slower side of things, I'm on spring break right now


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

great idea, great thread, my contribution...
A standard - 7 strings (A D G C F A D)
KoRn
Mushroomhead


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory also had Drop A, drop G... and of course 8 string...


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- F Standard 8 string (minus a few songs) and Bb standard 7 string on their first album


----------



## Customisbetter

Sweet thread.

My sig tunings: 
6= A F C G B E
7= C# G# C# F# B D# G#


----------



## vhmetalx

Dont forget lamb of god in the drop d part!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Animals as Leaders and Whitechapel use drop E on 8 strings, though I think AAL might have a low A also.

Dead By April use drop G on 6 string baritones and 8 strings tuned up.

Mastodon have also used drop C and D standard with a low A (which is why I want them to just man up and get 7s in A standard, would be epic).


Also don't forget drop Ab! Periphery


----------



## omgmjgg

well no one actually knows the REAL ion dissonance tuning, so I'd take that off imo. 

An also danza's tuning from low to high E B E B E F# B e (8 string) and 7 strings tuning were A E A D G B e for the first album and A E A D G B e (with hipshots set to f# or e for the 2nd album)


----------



## vhmetalx

im also throwing in all that remains in D standard for the fall of ideals album and C# standard for the overcome album.

 


EDIT:
and sumatra uses Drop B. 
if you havent heard them check em out, awesome metal band out of the motherland!


----------



## jymellis

MaKo´s Tethan;1929467 said:


> great idea, great thread, my contribution...
> A standard - 7 strings (A D G C F A D)
> KoRn
> Mushroomhead


 
hate to disagree with you bro, but. mushroomhead have never tuned to A. the xx cd and everthing before it is tuned to B standard at 435. XIII and savior sorrow are B flat tuned to 440  

also wanted to add that iwrestledabearonce uses drop C on their 6ers for all their songs


----------



## Metal Ken

They got a lot on that list wrong.. IE, Bruce Dickinson is listed under standard tuning. His most recent album is in Drop C, the album prior was in either Drop D or Drop A, and the album before that was Drop C as well. All previous albums were standard.


----------



## Fzau

I sometimes tune to A#C#G#C#F#A#D#, which is just Drop C# with a low A#.
Great to play Arusha Accord stuff with as well 

Nice thread by the way!


----------



## vhmetalx

Job for a cowboy did drop a# with their sixes im pretty sure..
salt the wound is in drop a# in their old album (not sure if its on 7s or not though)
chelsea grin is drop a (im dead positive)


----------



## ry_z

Boris use 6s in Eb standard and Bb standard.


----------



## Necris

*Abysmal Torment*: 
6 Strings: Album/ Epoch of Methodic Carnage: G#,C#,F#,B,D,#,G# / Omnicide: G#, C#, F#, B, A#, B.
*
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza *: E,B,E,B,E,F#,B,E
*
Portal *(Aus):
Album/ Seepia: D# Standard, A# Standard/ Outre: 7-Strings A# Standard/ Swarth: 8-Strings EADGCFAD

Edited: To make it more readable.


----------



## thraxil

Godflesh used C# standard and B standard: Godflesh's Gear & TA babble

Jesu uses A-standard on 7 strings with occasional drop G. Some songs may have been written/recorded with a 6-string in A-standard, but live it's always 7 strings afaik.


----------



## S-O

Reflux and AAL used Drop D on a seven on some songs too.

BDADGBE


----------



## MFB

Electric Wizard use G standard for their early stuff like Dopethrone but Witchcult Today was D standard

Sleep uses C standard


----------



## scottro202

Ken, I didn't realize a lot of the list was wrong. Most artists I listen to tune to standard 

I'll be sure to edit everything that needs to be tomorrow, when I'm not half asleep


----------



## Metal Ken

scottro202 said:


> Ken, I didn't realize a lot of the list was wrong. Most artists I listen to tune to standard
> 
> I'll be sure to edit everything that needs to be tomorrow, when I'm not half asleep



Its cool. its definitely a cool idea for a thread. 

BTW, Here's a couple more: 
Testament - Also used C# during the mid 90s albums.
Arsis - Tunes to Drop D and Standard on some newer material on "We Are the Nightmare". 
Exodus - Uses Drop C on newer albums, on some songs (Architect of Pain, Forward March, etc.) 
Sodom - Plays in D Standard now, with occaisional songs in C# std. 
Judas Priest - Now plays in Eb
Iced Earth - Tuned to Bb on their re-release of the something wicked trilogy
Deicide - Also tunes to D now


----------



## Malacoda

Here's the list from Rivers of Gore (may be some repeats of previously mentioned bands):

 *ABORTED*:​ 
 RECORDINGS​ 
 "Purity of Perversion"​ 
 "Split With Christ Denied"​ 
 "Engineering the Dead" ​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D ​ 

 "Goremageddon"​ 
 "The Archaic Abbatoir" ​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *ABYSMAL DAWN*:​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *ABYSMAL TORMENT*:​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 G#-C#-F#-B-D#-G# ​ 


 *AEON*:​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-G-B-E​ 


 *AGIEL:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *ALARUM:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-G-B-E (Right Guitar)
 E-A-D-G-B-E(Left Guitar)​ 


 *ANATA:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *ARSEBREED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *ATHEIST:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 E-A-D-G-B-E​ 


 *BEHEADED:*​ 

 G-C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "Ominous Bloodline"​ 
 ALL OTHER RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-Eb-G-C​ 


 *BENEATH THE MASSACRE:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 A-D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *BLOODBATH:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B E A D F# B​ 


 *BLOOD RED THRONE:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *CANNIBAL CORPSE:*​ 
 Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb​ 
 "Eaten Back to Life"
"Butchered at Birth" 
"Tomb of the Mutilated"
"The Bleeding"​ 

 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 
 "Mummified in Barbed Wire", "Disfigured", "Absolute Hatred", "Eaten from Inside", and "Orgasm Through Torture" from "Vile"​ 

 Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb​ 
 "Perverse Suffering", "Puncture Wound Massacre", "Relentless Beating", "Monolith", " Bloodlands", and "Devoured by Vermin" from "Vile"​ 
 "Gallery of Suicide"​ 
 "Bloodthirst"​ 
 "Gore Obsessed"​ 

 Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb​ 
 "Worm Infested" 
"The Wretched Spawn" 
and most of "Kill"​ 

 Ab-Db-Gb-B-E-Ab-Eb​ 
 "The Time To Kill Is Now", "Death Walking Terror" and "Infinite Misery" from "Kill"​ 


 *CAPHARNAUM:*​ 

 A-D-A-D-G-B-E​ 
 "Fractured"​ 


 *CAPTAIN CLEANOFF:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#​ 


 *CARCASS:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *CROTCHDUSTER:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 A-D-A-D-G-B-E​ 


 *CRYPTOPSY:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *DEATH:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS except for "Painkiller"​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 

 D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#​ 
 "Painkiller" from "Sound Of Perseverance)"​ 


 *DECAPITATED:*​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 
 "Winds Of Creation"​ 
 "Nihility"​ 

 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 
 "The Negation"​ 
 "Organic Hallusinosis"​ 


 *DECREPIT BIRTH:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *DEEDS OF FLESH:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *DEFEATED SANITY:*​ 

 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "Prelude To The Tragedy"​ 
 "Psalms of the Moribund"​ 

 ALL OTHER RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *DEFLESHED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *DEICIDE:*​ 

 D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# ​ 
 "Self-Titled"​ 
 "Once Upon The Cross"​ 
 "Serpents Of The Light​ 
 "Scars Of The Crucifix"​ 
 "Stench Of Redemption"​ 

 E-A-D-G-B-E​ 
 "Legion"​ 

 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 
 "Insineratehym"​ 
 "In Torment In Hell" ​ 


 *DEPRECATED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *DESPISED ICON:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *DESPONDENCY:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *DEVOURMENT:*​  

 *DISAVOWED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *DISGORGE:*​ 

 C#-F#-B E-G#-C#​ 
 "Cranial Impalement"​ 

 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "She Lay Gutted"​ 
 "Consume The Forsaken"​ 
 "Parallels Of Infinite Torture"​ 


 *DISMEMBER:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *DYING FETUS:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B E-G#-C#​ 


 *EMETH:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb​ 


 *EXHUMED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *FLESHLESS:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *FUCK I'M DEAD:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 

 *GORE ROTTED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *GORGASM:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *GORGUTS:*​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 
 "Considered Dead"​ 
 "The Erosion of Sanity"​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "Obscura"​ 
 "From Wisdom to Hate"​ 

 *HATE ETERNAL:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *IMMOLATION:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *IMPALED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 

 *INIQUITY:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 

 *INHERIT DISEASE:*​ 


 "Procreating An Apocalypse"​ 

 *INTERNAL SUFFERING:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *ION DISSONANCE:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 G#-C-E-A-D-G-C​ 


 *KATAKLYSM:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *KRISIUN:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *LUST OF DECAY:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 


 *LYKATHEA AFLAME/LYKATHÉ:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *MISERY INDEX:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 

 *NECROPHAGIST:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 

 *NILE:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 A-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *ODIUS MORTEM:*​ 

 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 C#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#​ 


 *ORIGIN:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 


 *PROSTITUTE DISFIGUREMENT:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 


 *PSYCROPTIC:*​ 

 C#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D#​ 
 "Isle Of Disenchantment"​ 

 D-A-D-G-B-E​ 
 "Scepters Of The Ancients"​ 
 "Symbols Of Failure"​ 

 *SEVERED SAVIOR:*​ 
 C F A# D# G C​ 
 "Forced To Bleed"​ 

 ALL OTHER RECORDINGS​ 
 C# F# B E G# C#​ 


 *SKINLESS:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *SPAWN OF POSSESSION:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-G-B-E (Right Guitar)
 B-E-A-D-F#-B (Left Guitar)​  

 *SUFFOCATION:*​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 
 "Reincremated Demo"​ 

 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "Human Waste"​ 
 "Effigy Of The Forgotten"​ 

 C#-F#-B-E-G#-C#​ 
 "Breeding The Spawn"​ 
 "Pierced From Within"​ 
 "Despise The Sun"​ 
 "Souls To Deny"​ 
 "Self-Titled"​ 


 *THE DAY EVERYTHING BECAME NOTHING:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 A-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *THE KILL:*​ 
 E-A-D-G-B-E​ 

 "The Soundtrack To Your Violence"




*THEORY IN PRACTICE:* 
​

 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb​ 


 *UNMERCIFUL:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-F#-B-E-G#-C#​  

 *VEHEMENCE:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *VILE:*​ 
 Switch Between A-D-G-C-E-A and D-G-C-F-A-D ​ 
 "Stench Of The Deceased"​ 

 A#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#​ 
 "Depopulate"​ 
 "New Age Of Chaos" ​ 


 *VISCERAL BLEEDING:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 


 *VOMIT REMNANTS:*​ 
 C-F-A#-D#-G-C​ 
 "Supreme Entity"​ 
 B-E-A-D-G-B-E​ 
 "Indefensible Vehemence"​ 
 "Supreme Vehemence"​ 


 *WORMED:*​ 
 ALL RECORDINGS​ 
 B-E-A-D-F#-B​ 




 *YATTERING:*​ 
 D-G-C-F-A-D​ 
 "Humans Pain"​ 
 "Murder's Concept"​ 

 G#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#​ 
 "Genocide"​


----------



## lucasreis

I remember that I asked for a thread like this and I was criticized back in the day because there were a lot of tunings and stuff, but I think it's a very neat idea and I'm happy to see it. I'll contribute with some stuff I know later.


----------



## meisterjager

Didn't see Chimaira? Their first album was most likely Drop A on 7 strings, and newer stuff is Drop C on 6's.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Drop C-

Killswitch Engage
As I Lay Dying
Architects (Only Nightmares)
The Devil Wears Prada
August Burns Red
Bullet for my Valentine

Drop Bb-

Bring Me The Horizon

Drop B-

Parkway Drive

C# standard-

Architects (Ruin and Hollow Crown)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

omgmjgg said:


> well no one actually knows the REAL ion dissonance tuning, so I'd take that off imo.
> 
> An also danza's tuning from low to high E B E B E F# B e (8 string) and 7 strings tuning were A E A D G B e for the first album and A E A D G B e (with hipshots set to f# or e for the 2nd album)



False  ID have confirmed their tuning a few times, but even so it's worth keeping for the kids who ask.


----------



## vhmetalx

Im so glad i know beneath the massacres tuning now! make me a happy puppy 
So me and my friend found out the new band on the block (upon a burning body) uses 6 string tuned to drop a# if we're right. and so does dirge within.


----------



## MikeH

And Hell Followed With - Drop A on 7s.


----------



## ittoa666

I tuned to ABCDEF once. Interesting to say the least.

You could have ABCDEFGA on an eight.


----------



## Antimatter

I believe Panic Attack by Dream Theater is in Bb Eb Ab Db F Bb

Also Pig Destroyer is in Drop A on six strings


----------



## Jtizzle

I forgot where I saw it, but it was some time ago. This jazz guitarist was on his website talking about how he came up with this new tuning in thirds and something else, instead of fourths. Apparently it made sight-singing easier, improv, since you could stay in one actual position, and different chord voicings were easier to make too. He listed out his current tuning for 6, 7, and 8 string guitars, but he's still working on trying to perfect it. I don't know, it seems interesting. I'd like to try it sometime.


----------



## Antimatter

Jtizzle said:


> I forgot where I saw it, but it was some time ago. This jazz guitarist was on his website talking about how he came up with this new tuning in thirds and something else, instead of fourths. Apparently it made sight-singing easier, improv, since you could stay in one actual position, and different chord voicings were easier to make too. He listed out his current tuning for 6, 7, and 8 string guitars, but he's still working on trying to perfect it. I don't know, it seems interesting. I'd like to try it sometime.


 
Thirds from E?

EG#CEG#C


----------



## bigxboss7

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...h-is-better-need-some-advice.html#post1951967


----------



## Joel

Defeated Sanity tune to C standard.
Fleshgod Apocalypse tune to B standard. 
Hour Of Penance tune to A# standard (7 string).


----------



## Jtizzle

Here's the major third tuning guy. It's pretty interesting.
The Major 3rd Tuning


----------



## omgmjgg

Scar Symmetry said:


> False  ID have confirmed their tuning a few times, but even so it's worth keeping for the kids who ask.



really? when and where was this? I haven't heard anything about it


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Architects also played in Drop B on some songs on Ruin and C# with a low Ab on somes songs on Hollow Crown


----------



## -mouse-

Dir en Grey is Drop C#, Dropped A# (A# G# C# F# A# D#) and they are alternative metal/rock

Protest the Hero is E-flat, they are progressive metal/math


----------



## beneharris

heres a few off the top of my head


b standard 7 string
trivium
circus maximus

drop a 7 string
giant squid


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Should we add SikTh up on there too?


----------



## MFB

-mouse- said:


> Dir en Grey is Drop C#, Dropped A# (A# G# C# F# A# D#) and they are alternative metal/rock
> 
> Protest the Hero is E-flat, they are progressive metal/math



Protest are NOW using Eb for their 'Fortress' stuff, but almost everything on 'Kezia' was Drop-Db and I have no clue about 'A Calculated Use of Sound'

Edit : Sorry if that came off as pretentious, I just remember looking up as much as I could when I got REALLY into them a while back


----------



## Murmel

What the?

Nightwish are so not Drop C... They can't be. Now I don't know any Nightwish songs but everytime I jam to them, the lowest they go is D.


----------



## 13point9

SYL is open C Maj so with the low G its G, C, G, C, G, C, E

Devin now uses open B for the Devin Townsend Project so presume his 7 starts on F?


----------



## Joose

The little project I'm doing with Eric Ellis is gonna be like a djenty Deftones/Soilwork type thing.

We'll be using:

Viper 407 in Drop G
SC607b in Standard
SC607b in EAEADGB
SC608b in DADADGBE

It's gonna be fun.


----------



## sh4z

I did not know that dragonforce use 8 strings.. that is news to me. apparently it is only for one song.


----------



## shattered

A standard 7 string:
Hypocrisy only in studio on Catch 22 V 2.0.08 (not the full album I think) and Osculum Obscenum


----------



## Larcher

Between the Buried and Me uses standard C# 6 strings


----------



## mattofvengeance

Murmel said:


> What the?
> 
> Nightwish are so not Drop C... They can't be. Now I don't know any Nightwish songs but everytime I jam to them, the lowest they go is D.



Yeah, there's no way. Every Nightwish song I've looked up has been in standard.


----------



## -mouse-

MFB said:


> Protest are NOW using Eb for their 'Fortress' stuff, but almost everything on 'Kezia' was Drop-Db and I have no clue about 'A Calculated Use of Sound'
> 
> Edit : Sorry if that came off as pretentious, I just remember looking up as much as I could when I got REALLY into them a while back



yeah, theres Turn Soonest to the sea, divinity within, heretics and killers, divine suicide of K... yadda yadda

i found B F# B E G# C# E to be a delicious tuning...


----------



## MFB

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, there's no way. Every Nightwish song I've looked up has been in standard.



This also isn't true. Some of the songs off "Once" are in Drop C, such as "Wish I Had An Angel" and "Dead Gardens" - they're few and far between but they are there. Most of it is Standard tuning though.


----------



## MFB

Sonic Youth - GEDBAG (high to low) & GGDDGG

Really fucked up tuning I've never heard of anyone else using but god damn if it doesnt work for them.


----------



## Stevecon

I've been messing around with BDADGBE all day. So much fun trying to write djenty/deftonesy stuff with it.


----------



## Opeth666

what tuning does Through The Eyes Of The Dead use?


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

some bands I listen to that I didn't see on there:
Parkway Drive (Aussie Metal Core) - Dropped B
Protest the Hero (mathcore) - Eb standard, a few songs (e.g. divine suicide of K, heretics and killers) are in Dropped C# 
Asking Alexandria (UK Metalcore/Techno) - Dropped D


----------



## JohnIce

^Massive WTH at your username, dude!


----------



## Antimatter

MFB said:


> Sonic Youth - GEDBAG (high to low) & GGDDGG
> 
> Really fucked up tuning I've never heard of anyone else using but god damn if it doesnt work for them.


 
So is that G below seven string B?


----------



## MFB

Antimatter said:


> So is that G below seven string B?



Turns out that was actually a bullshit tuning I found, althought they may have used it but it wasn't from what I was thinking (Teen Age Riot). 

Some of the tunings they've used 

E-B-G-D-G-E (actual Teen Age Riot tuning)
D-E-G-D-E-G (Tunic)
G-G-D-D-G-G (usually the rhythm guitarist uses this)
B-E-F#-F#-F#-F# (Kool Thing)

As you can see, really fucked up shit and people have reported them bringing up to 50 guitars to shows!


----------



## AlucardXIX

I've been working out "Dehumanization" by Whitechapel and it has to be in EAEADGBE on 8 string if you want to play it correctly. Plus watching their studio video, they play the low breakdown's tritone chords as you would in drop A. I could be wrong, but it makes a lot of sense to play it that way.


----------



## cypher858

really under appreciated band i think
Within the Ruins:
Drop Ab / G#
G# D# G# C# F A#


----------



## 7thdimension

i agree, within the ruins are talented as shit, and write some catchy ass fucking riffs. with all that crazy syncopation, its like august burns red on crack speed and 5 hour energy shots.


----------



## josh pelican

I am lead to believe Septicflesh's "Communion" is the same tuning as the other albums.


----------



## walleye

when has metallica ever used a 7 string?


----------



## Antimatter

Never, lol


----------



## abysmalrites

The Locust uses C-G-C-F-A-B&#9837;


----------



## habicore_5150

Opeth666 said:


> what tuning does Through The Eyes Of The Dead use?



theyre a B standard on 7 strings (B, E, A, D, G, B, E)
thats every album except Scars of Ages (i think they do dropped C on there with 6 strings)


----------



## Opeth666

thank you, i was waiting forever for this info


----------



## the-emerson

Sikth Play in Eb on Flogging the horses, Drop C# on all of the trees are dead and most of death of a dead day however sometimes they dropped the C# so it was a G# an octave below the 5th string (G#, G#, C#, F#, A#, D#) this was used on, part of the friction, Sanguine Seas, Summer Rain and Bland Street Bloom.


----------



## fitforanautopsy

drop c


----------



## Joose

Our producer busted let us hear one of his new tracks today.

My GOD. The lowest note I've ever heard actually register. He plays an LTD SC608b, and he has the 8th string tuned to a C. A full fucking octave lower than tuning 2 steps down!

I can't wait for him to post his shit online, y'all are going to flip.


----------



## Antimatter

Joose said:


> Our producer busted let us hear one of his new tracks today.
> 
> My GOD. The lowest note I've ever heard actually register. He plays an LTD SC608b, and he has the 8th string tuned to a C. A full fucking octave lower than tuning 2 steps down!
> 
> I can't wait for him to post his shit online, y'all are going to flip.


 
Sounds awesome
Better be careful though, you're getting into brown noise territory


----------



## Joose

Antimatter said:


> Sounds awesome
> Better be careful though, you're getting into brown noise territory



As in...? I'm not sure what you mean by that. Who will be brown nosing? Me?


----------



## MFB

Joose said:


> As in...? I'm not sure what you mean by that. Who will be brown nosing? Me?



Brown noise as in, the note that supposedly makes you shit yourself upon hearing it


----------



## Antimatter

MFB said:


> Brown noise as in, the note that supposedly makes you shit yourself upon hearing it


 
This is what I mean


----------



## beefshoes

Between The Buried And Me for Db or C Sharp Standard.
Protest The Hero for Eb tuning.
Veil Of Maya for Drop B


----------



## Joose

MFB said:


> Brown noise as in, the note that supposedly makes you shit yourself upon hearing it



Noise... not nose. Haha, that's my bad. I was like "Wtf he's my producer??".

Nah, no brown noise. However, you hear the note for about 5 seconds and it stays in your head for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guamskyy

beefshoes said:


> Between The Buried And Me for Db or C Sharp Standard.
> Protest The Hero for Eb tuning.
> Veil Of Maya for B Standard 6 string.



Veil of Maya is Drop B I think, not B Standard. Unless they changed tunings on id.


----------



## beefshoes

guambomb832 said:


> Veil of Maya is Drop B I think, not B Standard. Unless they changed tunings on id.




I just looked at a tab for Resistance and you are right. Ill fix that.


----------



## ElRay

Jtizzle said:


> ... This jazz guitarist was on his website talking about how he came up with this new tuning in thirds and something else, instead of fourths.


Ralph Patt: The Major 3rd Tuning

There's been a bit of discussion here regarding an All Major 3rds tuning (there's a tag for it). I had my Dean 7-string tuned E-to-E in M3rds while I was in Afghanistan. I liked a lot. The only down-side I found was that some standard chord shapes can be a bit more cramped, if you have fat fingers.

You can also check-out Ole Kirby's site: M3 Guitar -- Play any style of music on an electric or acoustic guitar tuned in major thirds

Ray


----------



## welsh_7stinger

hias, im just wondering wt tuneing do munity within use, in one of my total guitar mags it says C, but one of theyre guitarests use a 7 string. im confused . someone help clear things up for me.


----------



## King Ian

I don't personally know, but my guess would be that they tune up half a step on their 7s and down 2 on their 6s.


----------



## Jogeta

sounds like B to me :s


----------



## Opeth666

they only use 7s now as far as I know and Im pretty sure its Eb with a low Bb


----------



## LetheanShredRgd

Its drop C with a low G on the seventh string. Live, its drop B with a low F#. Nice to meet you guys, by the way. My first comment! Brandon here


----------



## Opeth666

guess I was wrong...nice to meet you Brandon and welcome! been listening to you guys when you first started, atleast through the old myspace/youtube videos.


----------



## LetheanShredRgd

Haha awesome dudes. I appreciate the comments so far!! Now i gota figure out how to addvyou guys!! o


----------



## welsh_7stinger

thx for the info, still confused tbh


----------



## eaeolian

OK, three Mutiny Within posts in one day?

Ah, looking for your bandname here. Makes sense. Let's add this to the tuning thread, though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, I know they're using 6 strings in C currently, but didn't they use 7s on one of the early albums? Anyone know which one and what tuning they used?

-Eric


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Pass Out of Existence - Drop A.


----------



## eaeolian

Moved to the tunings thread.


----------



## Hallic

FellSilent uses A# F A# D# F# A# D#(it's NOT drop A# ;] )


----------



## Antimatter

I was just listening to the new Ion Dissonance album
Since they got 8 strings, do you think the higher strings are still the same as they were before?


----------



## Orio11

winds of plague use 6 string Standard E 

Edit:
I think the "Evisceration Plague" by Cannibal Corpse is all in G standard on 6 strings.


----------



## Fzau

I'm currrently in F standard with an F2, holy fucking shit!


----------



## gr8Har V

what are peoples favorite tunings? i figure this is ok for the ERG forum cuz lower tunings extend your range 

6 String: C# standard

C#
G#
E
B
F#
C#

7 string: drop F#

C#
G#
E
B
F#
C#
F#

8 string: F standard

Eb
Bb
Gb
Db
Ab
Eb
Bb
F


----------



## Tirell

There already is a thread like this (by me )


----------



## eaeolian

Since we still generally consider the ERG forum to be slightly different than the main forums, I've stickied this and made it the "official thread", so put your ERG tuning discussion in here.


----------



## djohns74

gr8Har V said:


> lower tunings extend your range


Actually, lower tunings allow you to play... lower. C# standard adds three notes at the bottom of your range and chops three off the top. No difference in total range at all.

EDIT: Well, if this is going to be an offical thread, I better make a positive contribution of some kind. I'm generally a standard tuning kind of guy, even my 30" scale OLP is in standard, which probably seems kind of ridiculous to some.


----------



## Winspear

I don't even have an ERG  But here's the tuning for my upcoming 9 string (and original 8 string design).

8 string - Drop E+A 
_E A_ EADGBE - 6 string guitar with two low bass strings, ideal for low one finger powerchord riffing in drop A on the 7th string. Then the additional low E, standard powerchord shapes across the low EA. Djent style alternating octave rhythms from E-E string or A-A string. Familiar chord shapes can get confusing when all the bottom three strings are used (fingering a powerchord as 3-5-3 for example). Ability to move the root of a barre chord down an octave on the same fret.

9 string - Drop Eb/Ab
_Eb Ab_ Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb _Ab_
The same idea, also with a high A string, all tuned down one semitone. What I'm going with on my design. One semitone down to make the high string more easily achievable and make the Ab powerchord riffs a little lower. The lowest string is getting a bit low tuned now for some standard Meshuggah style riffs and more suitable for drone stuff. I will have a custom angled capo (for fanned fret) made to 'tune' the guitar up when this tuning is too low.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I am experimenting with an extreme open c on my 8
Low to high:
c
g
c
g
c
g
c
e

That low low c is a bit ridiculous to say the least, but when played clean, you can do some pretty cool stuff. You need a pretty big string for that low c to maintain proper tension.


----------



## 77zark77

leftyjoe : a tip just for you

steal some strings at your piano shop with some good cutting pliers 
you'll save some money

just kidding

my actual favourite tuning :

low to high :

e
B
E
A
D
F#
B

on my Baritone 7


----------



## Waelstrum

All fourths:
Current 8 string bass tuning:
F3
C3
G2
D2
A1
E1
B0
F#0

Upcoming 10 string tuning:

Db5
Ab4
Eb4
Bb3
F3
C3
G2
D2
A1
E1

If I manage to get an 8 string guitar it'll be:

Ab4
Eb4
Bb3
F3
C3
G2
D2
A1


----------



## Adam

Waelstrum said:


> Upcoming 10 string tuning:
> 
> Db5
> Ab4
> Eb4
> Bb3
> F3
> C3
> G2
> D2
> A1
> E1
> A1


You can't have a Db5 string at any scale length other than 22" or less and I'm pretty sure Garry Goodman wont just give you those strings. They are VERY special wire and you instrument would have to meet certain specs in order to handle it. But you can get a C5 string from him that works on 25.5" scales no prob but that's it.

Also to contribute to the thread:

My 11 string's current tuning(half step from standard):

G0
C1
F1
A#1
D#2
G#2
C#3
F#3
A#3
D#4
G#4


----------



## anne

Extended range 6-string (first is good for cluster chords):
C#4
A3
D3
C#3
A2
F#1

or

C#4
A3
D3
A2
C#2
F#1


Running on the 8-string with:
F#4
C#4
G#3
B2 (yes)
D3
G#2
C#2
F#1


----------



## Dethfield

Currently my 8's are tuned Drop E:

e
b
g
D
A
E
B
E


----------



## Waelstrum

Adam said:


> You can't have a Db5 string at any scale length other than 22" or less and I'm pretty sure Garry Goodman wont just give you those strings. They are VERY special wire and you instrument would have to meet certain specs in order to handle it. But you can get a C5 string from him that works on 25.5" scales no prob but that's it.



It's 27" to 23" fanned fret, and he said it was possible if I order a custom string.


----------



## Adam

Waelstrum said:


> It's 27" to 23" fanned fret, and he said it was possible if I order a custom string.



Ah ok, makes sense.


----------



## Waelstrum

Turns out I'll be down a minor third because the string that would be used for the high Db (or high C) is in short supply, and this way it'll aline with my six string tuning. So the revised tuning will be:
Bb4
F4
C4
G3
D3
A2
E2
B1
F#1
C#1


----------



## Antimatter

Six string tunings:
DGCFAD
CFBbEbGC
AGCFAD
GGCFAD
AEAEAE

Seven String:
BEADGBE
AEADGBE
ADGCFAD
AbEbAbDbGbBbEb
AbDbGbCFAEb (Ion Dissonance's tuning)

Eight string tunings: (when I get to play one)
F#BEADGBE
FCFBbEbGCF
GDGCFADG
DGDGDGBD


----------



## Chilean rager

Five finger death punch uses on every song they have drop B on 6 strings you should add them.


----------



## Sofos

Right now, im playing with a tuning that i call double drop half step, its Ab, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb. What odd tunings do you use?


----------



## ArkaneDemon

CABBAGE........
.................
........
.....
...
.


----------



## Sofos

ArkaneDemon said:


> CABBAGE........
> .................
> ........
> .....
> ...
> .



... i am officially going to attempt to write a song in that tuning.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I've attempted as well. Don't bother, it's frigging impossible XD


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

My RG7321 will be put into (low-high) Bb*FCGDAE tuning in the near future via Garry Goodman's *SUP3R L337* strings.
It is currently in stacked perfect fourths starting at B. (BEADGCF)

My six is in FCGDAE


*That's a Bass Bb btw.


----------



## blister7321

i still stick to drop a 
but the cabbage thing is hilarious


----------



## Krankguitarist

I tried ADADGBe for a while, but it was something of a creative road block. That tuning just didn't feel right to me.

Vastly prefer GDADGBe. Gives a little taste of fifths tuning on the bottom three strings, almost extending to an 8-string's low range. Do it a half a step down, and you're there.


----------



## Rotatous

I need to try new some new tunings...

I've strictly been with B standard for over a year now 

It might open up some of my creativity if I did experiment with tunings though.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Everyone should try CABBAGE because it forces you to think outside the box and create messed up fingerings even for simple riffs. And then when you go back to your normal tuning, you'll think of crazy stuff. True story.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tune drop Bb normally, but today I tried open Cmaj with a low G, and its an awesome tuning. I have played in open C for years anyway so Devin has inspired me to try it on a 7.


----------



## Murmel

It's not sevenstring but you could always try BAGDAD


----------



## matty2fatty

I tuned to ADADAAD for about a week, it was actually pretty fun. I came up with a few cool ideas before I wanted to practice sweeps and tuned back.


----------



## ozone_00

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Right now, im playing with a tuning that i call double drop half step, its Ab, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb. What odd tunings do you use?



If it was double drop wouldn't it be Gb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb?


----------



## Sofos

ozone_00 said:


> If it was double drop wouldn't it be Gb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb?


not sure LOL

another 6 string tuning is FAGBAG


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Only fagbags tune to FAGBAG.


----------



## bostjan

BAGDAD? Spelled high to low that'd be interesting. Low to high..man that'd be some huge intervals.

And CABBAGE? Could you mark the octaves in that?

I've found that open tunings and ADADGAD (low to high) can help with writing.

I've done a major second tuning, that was pretty wild.

My baritone six is tuned DGCFAD


----------



## CrysteeSwift

The Other night I tuned my guitar to AEFF#GG#A. Basically all minor seconds with drop A chugging on the low strings. The fact that it's so different from any normal tuning combined with its limitations can cause you to come up with some really neat stuff. I think I'll leave it this way for a while.


----------



## fuzzboy

Open Cmaj with a low F, or maybe a G.


----------



## The Hiryuu

A while back, before I got my Gary Kramer, I had my Schecter in G#C#F#BF#BE...came up with some kinda interesting stuff in it. Never got around to recording it though.


----------



## Asrial

ABCDEFG
Someone mentioned that once, wonder why it wasnt mentioned again. :x

But BAGD#AAD sounds fun. My gf and i got an intern joke going around with saying bagdad when we can't figure out anything to say, so writing her a song in that tuning is going to be hilarious.  And just changed the tuning to somewhat match a 7-string. X.x

Also: ECADBEG
Everyone sees a dead blender enterning Greenwich. Going alittle avant-garde, Frank Zappa'ish.


----------



## Captain Axx

at the moment, i'm using open C with the low G


----------



## XeoFLCL

No one has mentioned FAGBAG yet?

ss.org, I'm disappointed in you. 





Anyways, the weirdest tuning I use is on my bass, for my band: G#BF#BE. Reason is we have songs in drop G#, and we have songs in open B. So, that gives me both of the lowest notes of both tunings which makes it a tad simpler in the writing process.

Been thinking about tuning to 5ths on my basses..


----------



## bostjan

XeoFLCL said:


> No one has mentioned FAGBAG yet?
> 
> ss.org, I'm disappointed in you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, the weirdest tuning I use is on my bass, for my band: G#BF#BE. Reason is we have songs in drop G#, and we have songs in open B. So, that gives me both of the lowest notes of both tunings which makes it a tad simpler in the writing process.
> 
> Been thinking about tuning to 5ths on my basses..



Look at post #15

Any German bass players out there tuning ADHD?

All fifths tunings are great, but it can get difficult to reach on extended scales. You can get some great range on a seven tuned in all fifths, though.


----------



## XeoFLCL

bostjan said:


> Look at post #15


D'oh! Completely skimmed over it lol


bostjan said:


> All fifths tunings are great, but it can get difficult to reach on extended scales. You can get some great range on a seven tuned in all fifths, though.


True, I'll probably give it a shot with a bunch of random strings I have laying around on one of my cheap basses and see if I can handle it


----------



## Krankguitarist

Captain Axx said:


> at the moment, i'm using open C with the low G



Devvy would approve.

Thinking of trying that one out too. Been using open C since I was about 16 or so, seems like a natural progression now that I've made the move to 7's.


----------



## bostjan

Any Soundgarden fans? I wonder what tunings Kim Thayil would end up with on a seven?

I kinda like the idea of trying something like E1 B1 E2 B2 E3 B3 E4.


----------



## death of k

Krankguitarist said:


> Vastly prefer GDADGBe. Gives a little taste of fifths tuning on the bottom three strings, almost extending to an 8-string's low range. Do it a half a step down, and you're there.


 
i'm so glad someone here uses this tuning other than me, i thought of this on my 6 one night after listening to a celloist, and was yearning for those stacked fifths.

you can get some gorgeous tones out of that. and the low c on the 6 is glory. i want to drop that a minor third to A so i can play with my 7 lol


----------



## Orio11

C2 A2 B2 B3 A4 G4 E5

Yeah this is gonna be fun


----------



## bostjan

Orio11 said:


> C2 A2 B2 B3 A4 G4 E5
> 
> Yeah this is gonna be fun



E5?! 

What kind of string are you using for that?


----------



## InCasinoOut

How about DEFACED?

Anyway, sometimes I tune to AEADEAE so i can do lots of pull offs to open strings on the 3 highest.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Someone should do ABCDEFG.


----------



## Orio11

bostjan said:


> E5?!
> 
> What kind of string are you using for that?



Seeing if songs can be made through Guitar pro atm lol, erm E5 was the standard high E for seven strings according to it,


----------



## Krankguitarist

E4 is the standard pitch for the high E string, E5 would be that fretted at the 12th fret.


----------



## Orio11

Guitar pro lies to me again >.>
Sorry guys >.<


----------



## Krankguitarist

^ *shame* *shame* *SHAME!!!!!*


----------



## Tawm

Eb
Bb
F#
Db
Ab
Db
F#

Is fun


----------



## Ishan

Someone should tune his 8 to ACDCACDC


----------



## Koshchei

bostjan said:


> Any Soundgarden fans? I wonder what tunings Kim Thayil would end up with on a seven?
> 
> I kinda like the idea of trying something like E1 B1 E2 B2 E3 B3 E4.



It would sound pretty good and give you very symmetrical shapes to learn... playing a standard I-IV-V would be a little like playing Allan Holdsworth stuff in regular tuning though...


----------



## tacotiklah

Most of Opeth's stuff is in E standard on 6 strings. Some songs (like Demon of the Fall) are in drop D and some acoustic stuff (like in Ghost of Perdition) is in Dmadd9 tuning (DADFAE)

As far as I know, Cynic is in E standard for all of their stuff as is Atheist. Sepultura played in D standard. Amon Amarth uses B E A D F# E on 6 strings.


Arch Enemy plays C standard on 6ers. I'll add more as I remember them.


----------



## misingonestring

I think on Ad Majorem Sathanas Gloriam, Gorgoroth played in C#/Db standard but now they play in regular D.


----------



## MFB

ghstofperdition said:


> Amon Amarth uses B E A D F# E on 6 strings.


----------



## ZEBOV

Sevendust - drop C#, drop B, and drop A#, all 6 string (bass is all standard tunings instead of drop tunings.)
Tool usually plays in D, but idk if it's drop D or D standard.


----------



## ZEBOV

Chilean rager said:


> Five finger death punch uses on every song they have drop B on 6 strings you should add them.


Actually, "The Bleeding" is in drop C or standard C, I'm not sure which.

EDIT: For the lead guitar (Jason), "The Bleeding" is tuned with a 7 string guitar C F A# D# G# C F, but I'm still not sure what Zoltan has his 6 string tuned to.


----------



## ixlramp

6 strings in fifths.

High

E4
A3
D3
G2
C2
F1

Low

Covers the range of an 8 string guitar (F#-E) and goes 1 semitone lower. I'm currently using this on my 6 string bass (70 45 28w 16p 10p 7pO4P).


----------



## Antimatter

ZEBOV said:


> Sevendust - drop C#, drop B, and drop A#, all 6 string (bass is all standard tunings instead of drop tunings.)
> Tool usually plays in D, but idk if it's drop D or D standard.


 
Tool is always in drop D, spare Prison Sex, which is in BADGBE, and Parabol/Parabola which are both in BEDGBE


----------



## badbrain

Would someone please advise this newbie on string gages for a (Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb) tuning? Thanks.


----------



## Rick

You bumped this thread for that? And as your first post here? Jeez.

Just get some 10s and you'll be fine.


----------



## wannabguitarist

badbrain said:


> Would someone please advise this newbie on string gages for a (Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb) tuning? Thanks.



I use a 9-42+56. That's what I run on my guitar in standard and it feels fine in this tuning too.

It's a fun tuning


----------



## Matti_Ice

I tune my 7 to A, D, A, D, G, B , E pretty neat tuning gives you a lot of options
My 8 to F, A, D, A, D, G ,B , E once again, lots and lots of options. Speeds of drop tuning but you also got the low end.


----------



## GoDjent

For Concealing fate i tune my 6 string A# F# B E G# C# with a set of super slinks, it gives me a little slack that makes for a tone like them too


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rick said:


> You bumped this thread for that? And as your first post here? Jeez.
> 
> Just get some 10s and you'll be fine.


 
I didn't actually know what tuning they used so I'm glad it got bumped.  I know the Fellsilent/Monuments tunings, but I thought Tesseract used drop Ab.


----------



## Tesseract

DADGAD in Bb
Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb
Ab F Bb Eb F Bb Eb for Part 1, Lament and Nascent

Same went for Fell silent Bb and the odd song had the top string dropped to Ab.


----------



## Antimatter

Are _all_ of BTBAM's songs in C#?


----------



## Asrial

Drop G all the way! ( G D G C F A D )
Or sometimes open C ( G C G C G C E )
Or Standard/Drop A ( B/A E A D G B E)
Nothing unusual. ^^


----------



## the unbearable

bostjan said:


> Any German bass players out there tuning ADHD?



holy shit. i am just enough of a music geek to get that..... 

i don't own a seven, but i use several 6 er tunings that attempt the range.. like gcgcgb
gdgdgb
adadgb
aeadgb
beadgb
cgcgbe <- by far one of my faves...

most are obvious variants of drop d below standard tuned strings. partially out of laziness, but also because the different intervals make for chords that would be impossible (for me, at least) to play otherwise..


----------



## Nateman61392

I'm doing that same concept with Drop C... It works pretty well, and it's definitely an interesting type of tuning. I play mine like a Drop C 6 string, with occasional forays into the low G for crushing brutality; how have you been using yours?


----------



## Erodrim

had one of my six tuned to F#G#C#F#A#D# 

sounded very good, i might use it as my main 6 string tuning


----------



## Eclectic

Hey i was just wondering if this tuning would be alright on an electric, specifically on a Musicman Axis SS . I usually play it on a square neck dobro guitar, but i don't want too much tension on my guitar's neck.


----------



## Lumunofloginism

E
B
G
D
A
D
A

oh ya and post what genre you play.

Math rock/ metal influence


----------



## deathmetalfreak

d
a
f
c
g
d
a 

fear factory korn turning a drop standard more metal 

turning i'm using right now

b
f
d
a
e
b
f

f stander or four steps below standard tuning more death metal/grindcore turning i use to use c standard but i was not that low a nuff for me and thats 

c
g
e
b
f
c
g

there's than that there a standard g standard f standard that's low you can go with out 250 gage string lol


----------



## Krankguitarist

GDADGBe is my favorite at the moment. All but requires an extended scale for that low G to intonate correctly though.

Progressive metal is my digs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'm in drop Gflat at the moment, I want to be in G standard or A flat standard though


----------



## scottro202

BEADGBE

I know, I'm crazy, but I make it work 

And I do everything from your mom to country to ska to death metal to jazz.


----------



## jymellis

wow ummm b e a d g b e, b e a d g b e at 435 hz, full step down A, drop c with the lowest being G on my baritone. thats it for now i think lol.

i play all kindsoshit


----------



## Goatchrist

jymellis said:


> wow ummm b e a d g b e, b e a d g b e at 435 hz, full step down A, drop c with the lowest being G on my baritone. thats it for now i think lol.
> 
> i play all kindsoshit


 
What is the main reason to tune with 435Hz? Never heard that before, but I'm curious! What's the effect?


----------



## teqnick

B E A D G B E

G C G C F A D

G# Eb G# C# F# Bb Eb

Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb

A E A D G B E

All kinds of shit


----------



## Captain Axx

GCGCGCE

devin townsend influneced music


----------



## jymellis

Goatchrist said:


> What is the main reason to tune with 435Hz? Never heard that before, but I'm curious! What's the effect?



tuners automatically tune to 440 for the most part. 435 is closer to the "natural" pitch of 430. 440 was not the "choice" tuning for most of music history. i like the tone i get at 435 vs. 440. its not quite a half step down, so it keeps you guessing


----------



## rippedflesh89

the classic BEADGbe for me


----------



## Guitarman700

Low to high; GCFAFCF
Made it up on the fly while i was working on some grindcore stuff.

I play grindcore/ Experimental metal on this guitar.


----------



## CooleyJr

Flat.


----------



## Customisbetter

I only tune my 7s up.

Current favorites are Drop C#, Drop C, and Drop B.

C# G# C# F# B D# G#
C G C F A# D G
B F# B E A C# F#

I play drone, ambient, shoegaze stuff.


----------



## aslsmm

Z,Q,R,T,W,U,J
I PLAY ALIEN MUSIC!!!!

just kidding. i use standard beadgbe and g standard tunning. gbeadgb


----------



## Varcolac

ADGCFad.

Upon this I play, I dunno, sort of proggy deathy blacky stuff. 

Or G#C#F#BE, but that's only five strings in a band playing six-strings in C# standard. That'd be proggy blacky thrashy stuff. Big difference.


----------



## Goatchrist

jymellis said:


> tuners automatically tune to 440 for the most part. 435 is closer to the "natural" pitch of 430. 440 was not the "choice" tuning for most of music history. i like the tone i get at 435 vs. 440. its not quite a half step down, so it keeps you guessing



Knew that it wasn't the natural pitch, but I didn't thought that it would make a difference.. I'm curious about how it sounds, anyone got some 435Hz tuned samples?


----------



## jymellis

Goatchrist said:


> Knew that it wasn't the natural pitch, but I didn't thought that it would make a difference.. I'm curious about how it sounds, anyone got some 435Hz tuned samples?


 
i can post some later tonight


----------



## Riger

Customisbetter said:


> I only tune my 7s up.
> 
> Current favorites are Drop C#, Drop C, and Drop B.
> 
> C# G# C# F# B D# G#
> C G C F A# D G
> B F# B E A C# F#
> 
> I play drone, ambient, shoegaze stuff.



Hey man, please tell me what string gauge do you use for C G C F A# D G tuning.
i am thinkinkg about to tune my 7string in this tuning/


----------



## highlordmugfug

Bb standard for postmetal/drone/doom/techdeath/grindcore/avant garde/experimental/whatever.

Thinking about switching to F standard in the next string change or two.


----------



## Winspear

Drop G# (Drop A down a semitone).
For me is the perfect tuning, as it's:
-'low enough' for any riff (i.e. you can play Meshuggah style on it and sound ok. Not quite there but low enough!)
-Not too low for more ordinary riffs. Can play more standard 7 string prog metal that may ideally be tuned to B, but it's not too low. 
-Perfect for any style in the middle!
-When I write technical death metal, I often find I don't want to use the low string as it's too low. The E string being tuned down a semitone makes riffs just that tiny bit heavier (ideally I'd have them in C# or so).

Funny, how when writing this I realise I should probably have several guitars in different tunings, but I have a 'rule' for myself to play one guitar in one tuning only ...
This is why I am waiting to afford a fanned fret 9 string custom to tune like this but also with a low Eb and high Ab I will get a custom made fanned capo too so I can 'tune up' up to 4 frets and play any style


----------



## deathmetalfreak

there some wakey tunning out there


----------



## Adam

EADGBEA(low to high)


----------



## gSharp

G#
C#
G#
C#
F#
Bb
D#


----------



## Customisbetter

Adam said:


> EADGBEA(low to high)



Finally somebody higher than me.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Customisbetter said:


> Finally somebody higher than me.


----------



## theclap

you'll get a kick out of this...
A E A E E B E
7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## yannu

I'm always using standard A tunging ;-) 
In my opinion it is low enough for what I am playing ^^


----------



## LLink2411

I love these tunings:
Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Eb
Db Ab Db Ab Db Ab
Or
Eb Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab
Ab Db Ab Db Ab Ab

It is only half as screwed up as fifths tuning and you always you only need to worry about patterns for two strings for scales!


----------



## Meatbucket

Low to high: CGCFAD
For drop B and B standard stuff: BGCFAD
For some In Flames and other A# stuff: A#GCFAD
Icarus Lives!: G#GCFAD

I think there's a pattern here. That pattern? Laziness, and that's right, I figured out "Icarus Lives!" in D standard with the low E dropped extra low. /brag.


----------



## MFB

highlordmugfug said:


> Bb standard for postmetal/drone/doom/techdeath/grindcore/avant garde/experimental/whatever.
> 
> Thinking about switching to F standard in the next string change or two.



I used to use B standard for doom/drone shit (originally written in E just to see if it was heavy), but post-metal/hardcore was done in E, and all death/grind was done in D.

Guess it shows how things differ between those with similar musical tastes


----------



## Katrina

7-string:
standard, AEADGBE, or G#D#G#C#F#A#D#

8-string:

standard or EBEADGBE



I'm gonna go back to a six string soon when I have a spare $300 to replace the one I sold. After that I can fuck around with a lot of the weirder djent tunings I keep seeing.


----------



## TheDjentlman

Craziest tuning I've seen
E B E B E F# B e
Josh Travis from Danza.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

I saw Gaza around 6 months ago, after every song their guitarist would tune his guitar to a different tuning. So after their set I asked him how many different tunings he used, and he said that none of his songs have the same tuning. He wouldnt tell me any of them though.


----------



## Antimatter

Tuned my six to B standard because I don't have a seven yet


----------



## Blood Ghost

For those of you who may think some tunings are strange, I think I may be able to help. If it hasn't already been said, basically there are two tuning formulas that most bands use. These are the standard formula and dropped D. Standard follows a tuning pattern of Fourth, Fourth, Fourth, Third, Fourth. Dropped D is basically the same thing, the only difference is the lowest string is tuned to a Fifth in tandem with the next string. Here's a list, and since the majority of guitarists use sharps, I'll list those first.

Standard formula tunings:
E-A-D-G-B-E
D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# _OR_ Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb
D-G-C-F-A-D
C#-F#-B-E-G#-C# _OR_ Db-Gb-B-E-Ab-Db
C-F-A#-D#-G-C _OR_ C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C
B-E-A-D-F#-B _OR_ B-E-A-D-Gb-B

Dropped formula tunings:
D-A-D-G-B-E
C#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# _OR_ Db-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb
C-G-C-F-A-D
B-F#-B-E-G#-C# _OR_ B-Gb-B-E-Ab-Db
A#-F-A#-D#-G-C _OR_ Bb-F-Bb-Eb-G-C
A-E-A-D-F#-B _OR_ A-E-A-D-Gb-B

Those are typical six string tunings, and as you can see, they're all based around the same formulas, just played in different keys. There are other tunings which can be based around chords, generally referred to as 'open tunings'. You can also tune to pitch selections that simply sound good to your ears when played together.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Could anyone help me out on what tuning this is? Some parts are so low that at a high volume, my laptop speakers start to rumble, and I can't find out what tuning it is..


----------



## Blood Ghost

UnderTheSign said:


> Could anyone help me out on what tuning this is? Some parts are so low that at a high volume, my laptop speakers start to rumble, and I can't find out what tuning it is..




 It's either got really bad audio quality, because it's doing the same thing on my home system, or it's WAY lower than F# and they didn't know how to EQ. At all.  C# maybe? If you have an ERG, you could try it.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I only have 6's around here  I tried to find the right notes but furthest I got was G. Sounds lower, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meatbucket said:


> Low to high: CGCFAD
> For drop B and B standard stuff: BGCFAD
> For some In Flames and other A# stuff: A#GCFAD
> Icarus Lives!: G#GCFAD
> 
> I think there's a pattern here. That pattern? Laziness, and that's right, I figured out "Icarus Lives!" in D standard with the low E dropped extra low. /brag.


 
Icarus Lives is on a 7 string in drop Ab/G# which is Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb.



TheDjentlman said:


> Craziest tuning I've seen
> E B E B E F# B e
> Josh Travis from Danza.


 
He actually explains where that tuning came from in this interview he did for us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxXGvyqVkmw


----------



## Cure for optimism

this one...

Ab,F,Bb,Eb,Ab,C,F


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cure for optimism said:


> this one...
> 
> Ab,F,Bb,Eb,Ab,C,F


 
Thats like what I use, except mine is drop Bb.


----------



## Cure for optimism

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats like what I use, except mine is drop Bb.


 
Yea same i just been dropping to Ab lately...great tuning i really love the high F. I usually tune a half step down but with this everything sounds higher without losing the Bb


Keith Merrows tuning if you didnt know.


----------



## Winspear

UnderTheSign said:


> Could anyone help me out on what tuning this is? Some parts are so low that at a high volume, my laptop speakers start to rumble, and I can't find out what tuning it is..




F, like Meshuggah. With really bad EQ


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cure for optimism said:


> Yea same i just been dropping to Ab lately...great tuning i really love the high F. I usually tune a half step down but with this everything sounds higher without losing the Bb
> 
> 
> Keith Merrows tuning if you didnt know.


 
I occassionally drop the low Bb to F, E and Eb.  Yeah him, Sybreed and In Flames all use drop Bb. The reason I use it is because tension/gauge wise it feels the best for me, and sounds tight as fuck while still being low enough to chug on. Plus, if I get an 8 string and tune to F standard, I only need one 5 string bass to record with (no need to change tunings).


----------



## Adam

11 string:
F#0-B0-E1-A1-D2-G2-C3-F3-A3-D4-G4


----------



## obalisk666

Monuments for the track "Admit Defeat", John Browne tells me its (low to high) 

F,F,Bb,Eb,F,Bb,Eb on 7 string

Thought I'd let anyone know who was wondering


----------



## ItWillDo

Does anyone know what tuning Vendetta Spoken plays in on their new album Shrodinger Equation? Here's an example: 

Edit: Never mind, just figured it out. It's Drop A. The riff in the beginning had me confused because they probably barré the 1st fret.


----------



## clubshred

For one of my seven strings I use B, E, A, D, G, B, E - so a "standard tuning" for a seven. On my other one, it's slightly longer scale and I use G, D, A, D, G, B, E. 

Cool thing about that second tuning is that the two lowest strings are tuned in fifths. So you can get the "one-fret-five-chord" thing going on TWO strings. It also makes for some interesting lead work because I can do three-note-per-string pentatonic runs without shifting my hand on three strings... kinda cool.

I play mostly instrumental stuff but I also play in a cover band.


----------



## elnyrb10

c# - f# - b - e - g# - c# - e on a seven string. threw btbam and scale the summit into a blender and this is what i came up with


----------



## space frog

^Nice way to find a tuning lol
The tuning on my 8 string looks a bit like that, but replace the high e by a f# and add a low F#.... DROP F#!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter

I've always been interested in open tunings for guitar, I used to play metal type stuff in DGDGBD (Open G) all the time, it was pretty awesome. But lately I've been way loaded down with projects and stuff for school so I'm not being able to play the guitar much at all. I'm hoping that sometime soon I can get some money to get a seven string, and then I can adapt that tuning for a 7, maybe GDGDGBD, or AEAEAC#E


----------



## josh pelican

I hate when people say G#.

But, Double Drop Bb is a solid tuning. Bands like Fellsilent and Tesseract know what's up.


----------



## jds93

im big into the deathcore and deathmetal but i was wondering if anyone new any metal bands or anyother genre of music that drop f# tune i know about meshuggah and the acacia strain and after the burial, but i was wondering if anyone new any other bands that tune to drop f# if anyone could help me out that b fucking sick any help would be great trying expand my guitar playing range


----------



## jds93

im big into the deathcore and deathmetal but i was wondering if anyone new any metal bands or anyother genre of music that drop f# tune i know about meshuggah and the acacia strain and after the burial, but i was wondering if anyone new any other bands that tune to drop f# if anyone could help me out that b fucking sick any help would be great trying expand my guitar playing range


----------



## Joose

Mnemic tunes F# on "Passenger" and "Sons of the System". Not their primary string, but awesome when it's used.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meshuggah and After The Burial tune to F standard.

Dino Cazares tunes to F# standard.

M.A.N tune to drop B with a low F# on 7 strings.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Forsaken from Connecticut tune Drop F#


----------



## The Hiryuu

On my personal stuff I occasionally tune to Drop F#, and I've been meaning to work some Drop F# into an Abnormality song, if it means anything.


----------



## josh pelican

I can't think of any death metal band that tunes to F# (whether standard or dropped).


----------



## Guitarman700

I tune to drop F and Drop E on my Jackson 6 string. Still not sure what genre I play though.


----------



## Joose

vampiregenocide said:


> M.A.N tune to drop B with a low F# on 7 strings.



As do I. It's awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

josh pelican said:


> I can't think of any death metal band that tunes to F# (whether standard or dropped).



Likewise.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Keith Merrow tuned to Drop F for Wrong Axis.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mutiny Within tune drop B with a low F# too I believe.


----------



## BrainArt

Joose said:


> Mnemic tunes F# on "Passenger" and "Sons of the System". Not their primary string, but awesome when it's used.



They use F# standard, though.



Stef from Deftones uses Drop F# for a few of the songs off of Saturday Night Wrist.


----------



## wannabguitarist

vampiregenocide said:


> Mutiny Within tune drop B with a low F# too I believe.



 I totally forgot they used that tuning. Definitely check these guys out


----------



## Antimatter

Portal tunes to either F or F#, I don't know which. Not dropped though, it's a standard tuning.


----------



## Zamm Bell

i hate to plug, but my band uses F#, and we have lots of diffrent influences, probaly not everyones cuppa.


----------



## nojyeloot

vampiregenocide said:


> Mutiny Within tune drop B with a low F# too I believe.



Actually, I thought they tuned drop C with a high G on Brandon's ibby 7. Daniel plays an ibby 6, so he's just standard drop C without the high G.


----------



## BrainArt

nojyeloot said:


> Actually, I thought they tuned drop C with a high G on Brandon's ibby 7. Daniel plays an ibby 6, so he's just standard drop C without the high G.



Studio it's Drop C with a low G, live it's Drop B with a low F#. Both Brandon and Daniel post have posted that on here a few times.


----------



## MetalMike04

Disfiguring the Goddess does i believe


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I thought Periphery's song Icarus Lives was Drop F#? Theyre not deathcore, but if youre looking for drop F# bands in general thats one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dunno if these count:





Wes Borland uses a custom 4 string Ibanez in drop F# (low to high: F#, F#, B, E).


----------



## ivancic1al

Isis use drop F# on Celestial(The Tower)


----------



## The McThief

PyramidSmasher said:


> I thought Periphery's song Icarus Lives was Drop F#? Theyre not deathcore, but if youre looking for drop F# bands in general thats one.



Nah man that's G#

I can't think of any bands that tune to drop F#. Just a bunch of bands in F standard and F# standard


----------



## nojyeloot

BrainArt said:


> Studio it's Drop C with a low G, live it's Drop B with a low F#. Both Brandon and Daniel post have posted that on here a few times.



Wow,  they must play some of their other songs live with that low F# then. *Interesting


----------



## vampiregenocide

nojyeloot said:


> Wow,  they must play some of their other songs live with that low F# then. *Interesting


 
I saw a demo video for Ibanez I think where one of them mentioned the B/F# tuning.


----------



## nojyeloot

vampiregenocide said:


> I saw a demo video for Ibanez I think where one of them mentioned the B/F# tuning.



*Link pls


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Randy

It's almost like there should be some sort of thread for discussing things like this. If only.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/115075-ss-org-tunings-thread.html


----------



## Mayhew

Stef Carpenter used drop F# on Saturday Night Wrist before he got his 8 string. He said it sounded good but not like an 8.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dunno who uses it, but EAEADGBE is just a sick tuning in general...


----------



## Blood Ghost

I just found out that 7's are a lot more comfortable when I tune 'em like this:
B-F#-B-E-G#-C#-F#


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, I've been confused on this for a while (might have it right, not sure though) but Born Of Osiris' tuning is Drop C on sixes (this I know) but on their 7s is it GDGCFAD? I know they drop the low D to a C for playing their old stuff so they don't have to switch guitars but do they leave that for stuff on 'The Discovery'? There no tab book (YET *Crosses fingers*) or anything to confirm this.

On another note, if Lee or anyone else in BOO reads this, make a tab book please!!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter

Yeah Born of Osiris tunes to drop G on their sevens, I'm pretty sure of that. Could possibly be GCGCFAD, but I don't think so.


----------



## space frog

^Nah its GDGCFAD


----------



## CrownofWorms

Could somebody tell me what Ulcerate tunes to.


----------



## Antimatter

Konfyouzd said:


> Dunno who uses it, but EAEADGBE is just a sick tuning in general...



Doesn't Whitechapel use that on their eights?


----------



## Pooluke41

Anybody tried BGCFAD Tuning on a 6?


----------



## Solodini

DADFCE is by favourite 6 string tuning and I extend that to FCDADFCE for 8 string. The CD works well for supporting basslines while playing higher up the neck.

On 6 I'm also really keen on DGEAC#D. The C#D helps for working melodies and harmony together in solo stuff.


----------



## JosephAOI

For those wondering about Five Finger Death Punch's tuning a few pages back, It's BEADF#B on Zoltan's 6 and Jason uses 6's in the same tuning and a 7 in standard.

Has anyone tried GDGCFADG? I really want to experiment with added range on both ends but I don't have an 8. Nobody mentioned anything more than they use a tuning like this earlier though.


----------



## space frog

^Well I use that exact tuning on my 8 string, except it is half a step lower than you. And it's a nice tuning to use, the best I've figured out for my 8 string yet.


----------



## mithologian

Well, I have a feeling theres a thread about this already floating around, however, I was not able to find anything of what im looking for.

Just wanna hear bands that rip it in e standard and sound just as heavier, if not more, than bands that drop their seven string guitars.

Generes or sub generes dont matter. And I dont wanna hear about Winds of plague, I already know.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sylosis, Dimmu Borgir, Mors Principium Est.


----------



## kung_fu

The Dillinger Escape Plan, Behold...the Arctopus


----------



## Djent

Van Halen. 'Nuff said


----------



## Goro923

It's never a bad time for some VEKTOR



Seriously though, these guys fucking rip.


----------



## mithologian

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sylosis, Dimmu Borgir, Mors Principium Est.


 
Never took the appropiate time to listen to sylosis, but I liked the few things I've heard. Album recomendation on where to start?

Dimmu: Have known them, not really into them.

Mors Principium: Liking them so far  

Oh, and likes always appreciated 

EDIT: *links


----------



## Bigfan

Emperooooooooor!


----------



## CurTro-P

+1 on sylosis, its nothing revolutionary but really cool heavy stuff and good for building stamina. only other band that i can think of off the top of my head is Exodus.


----------



## Zamm Bell

There's this fantastic band called Entro-P there in standard, and they sound insane.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Goro923 said:


> It's never a bad time for some VEKTOR
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, these guys fucking rip.




That was a sick song. I never heard of them before thanks.


----------



## Goro923

^Welcome.
That whole record is so mindbendingly crushing I had it ordered a week after I heard it. I was thinking of doing a thread about them, they're recording the follow-up as we speak. Or type, rather


----------



## mithologian

Goro923 said:


> It's never a bad time for some VEKTOR
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, these guys fucking rip.




Scoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Goro923

Awesome that means I win right?? 

/thread


----------



## metalman_ltd

Yea that was awesome I'm surprised with myself I have never heard them before haha.


----------



## Skyblue

What about Opeth?


----------



## Goro923

Yeah they're criminally underknown, and if you ask me the best thrash band to come out in recent years.

Also this is just shameful, but I recently wrote the heaviest song my town has ever seen: Death Perception

Not the best production and mixing values, but I did record it for free in the comforts of my owm bedroom.


----------



## mithologian

Goro923 said:


> Awesome that means I win right??
> 
> /thread


 
how sure are you that its E standard though? Just out of curiosity


----------



## metalman_ltd

Definitely a Damn good band.


----------



## Goro923

mithologian said:


> how sure are you that its E standard though? Just out of curiosity



I am... the lowest note I heard at any point along the record was an E. (I'm sure that's not reassuring, but I'm supposed to have perfect pitch )
I think Hunger for Violence in particular is in the key of F, though. Tuning-wise, definetly E.


----------



## metalman_ltd

I just listened to deoxyribonucleic acid by them also good.


----------



## Goro923

Ah, what the hell:





To be fair I'd have to post the entire album, but just listen to Forest of Legend 

EDIT: HOLY CRAP, I think I just heard an Eb. I seriously though they played standard. Dammit, my bad.


----------



## Quantumface

cant go wrong with most Dimmu Borgir tracks but this has always been one of my favorite album intros. so brutal.


----------



## mithologian

Skyblue said:


> What about Opeth?


 
Know themmm.


----------



## mgh

aye most of the old black metal bands will be in E - clearly that trebly sound they liked lent itself to normal pitch; these days more BM is downtuned such as Aosoth...


----------



## SirMyghin

This song was so massively huge live, is pretty huge here too.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Yes to forest of legend. I'm a big fan now.


----------



## mithologian

Goro923 said:


> Ah, what the hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I'd have to post the entire album, but just listen to Forest of Legend
> 
> EDIT: HOLY CRAP, I think I just heard an Eb. I seriously though they played standard. Dammit, my bad.




Tis ok. I was gonna say Eb was fine as well but I wanna see how much I can milk out of E for now.


----------



## Gamma362

I'm gonna state the obvious with this, but old school Metallica, In particular Battery and Blackened. Also old school Megadeth and their Newest cd Endgame is pretty fucking heavy. I would also have to recommend Sanctuary


----------



## tuneinrecords

AC/DC

Rage Against The Machine

These two bands inspired me to go back to standard after spending a long time in Ab on my 7 string guitars

Sure some RATM is dropped D or Eb, but there's plenty of standard too.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Someone said Sylosis earlier and OP asked for specific albums, their second album Edge of the Earth came out in March, it makes their kickarse debut look quite ordinary in comparison.



Dat tone.


----------



## natspotats

WINDS OF PLAGUE!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringer769

mithologian said:


> And I dont wanna hear about Winds of plague, I already know.



I believe this was already addressed. On another note, I don't have any E standard bands to recommend but Gojira tunes to D(whole step down) and is a lot heavier than bands I've heard way lower.



Heavy as all hell man.


----------



## Stealth7

Iced Earth.. But they're pretty much in E flat and a few songs from the last couple songs are in B flat.

Cowboys from hell era Pantera? I know some songs are tuned down but most of the songs are Standard E... not too sure though.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Winds of Plague even amidst the trend of Drop tunign to death in Deathcore use standard tuning? I now respect them big time.


----------



## natspotats

shit I read everything else except that last part, I let my excitement get the best of me


----------



## mithologian

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Someone said Sylosis earlier and OP asked for specific albums, their second album Edge of the Earth came out in March, it makes their kickarse debut look quite ordinary in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat tone.




I heard many good things about edge of earth so this thread is probably the push I need it to download it. At first it sounded sorta metalcorish to me so I ignored it.


----------



## mithologian

PyramidSmasher said:


> Winds of Plague even amidst the trend of Drop tunign to death in Deathcore use standard tuning? I now respect them big time.


 
They have a few songs in drop tunning but mostly E standard. Their way of playing forths really helps, I use it in my own playing because of them.

Now, someone throw me some death metal bands that tune to standard.


----------



## Stealth7

Atheist
Cynic
Pestilence
Possessed

That's all I've got.


----------



## mithologian

Stealth7 said:


> Atheist
> Cynic
> Pestilence
> Possessed
> 
> That's all I've got.


 
I love cynic, but theyre not heavy. I wanna hear bands who make E standard sound devastating.


----------



## Stealth7

I believe Obituary's Slowly We Rot is in E Standard.


----------



## Osiris

Mors Principium Est, and Im pretty sure Norther and Ensiferum are/were in E at some point


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Haters gonna gate.


----------



## TheDjentlman

\m/


----------



## SenorDingDong

Most of the songs on this album are in E, but sound lower thanks to samples and keys

Namely, this one:




And this:


----------



## mithologian

An example of what i wanna find more of



Im not the biggest fan of breakdowns, so I wanted to avoid mentioning winds of plague. However, they do know how to make standard sound monstrous. Maybe is the tempo, or the vocals,or drums, or the way they chord. but it sounds deep.
Im interested in hearing how can standard tunning be used t sound more aggressive so I can incorporate that into my composition.


----------



## mithologian

Jstring said:


> Most of the songs on this album are in E, but sound lower thanks to samples and keys


 
Thats exactly what Im looking for.the different elements that can make standard sound "heavier" (basically, getting more out of one tunning).


----------



## oompa

I think some Anthrax is in standard.


----------



## Vyn

Winds of Plague have always had some fantastic stuff going on, but they could be so much better if they use less breakdowns.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Morbid Angel. They tuned to E standard on 'Abominations of Desolation'

/Thread.


----------



## ittoa666

Vyn said:


> Winds of Plague have always had some fantastic stuff going on, but they could be so much better if they use less breakdowns.



I find that this video shows what they would be like without the horrific and unnecessary breakdowns. Just goes to show that they are just trend hopping.



Also, Grand Moff Tim beat me to metallica. Disposable Heroes anyone?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Winds of Aids.


----------



## Riff Obsessed

*double post*


----------



## Riff Obsessed

1349


----------



## ittoa666

Massive triple post.


----------



## sell2792

Eighty Thousand Dead, The Yellow Sign, King Conquer, Legion, ... all localish bands that are pretty heavy.
I especially dig the first two


----------



## TheDjentlman

sell2792 said:


> King Conquer,



Holy shit, King Conquer plays in standard?


----------



## DLG

Jstring said:


> Most of the songs on this album are in E, but sound lower thanks to samples and keys
> 
> Namely, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:




can't believe anyone else has heard of these guys 

I really didn't like this album, but the first on Introspect is one of my favorites.

I always thought they played sevens though, not sure why. 

How about Revocation? Are they E or Eflat?


----------



## Goro923

DLG said:


> How about Revocation? Are they E or Eflat?



Eb, just double checked.
Also, someone mentioned Pantera. Technically, Cowboys from Hell is in E, but taking into account that Pantera always tuned a quarter step down. That's why you can't play along with the records unless you tune that way or alter the song's pitch.

Anyway:


----------



## Vyn

To the guy who neg rep'ed me for the WoP comment. No need for that.


----------



## NaYoN

Winds of Plague's second album is their best album:


----------



## mgh




----------



## Phlegethon

I'd say that the big four of thrash would cover the "heavy as hell in E standard" rather well, along with a bunch of other great mentions in this thread. granted, some of the works of the big four is in Eb or some other form of altered tuning but I believe that the majority of their respective bodies of work are in E standard and would qualify for this list. I know that metallica has nearly all their work in E standard for sure, just can't vouch 100% for the other members of the big four.

someone already mentioned MoP by metallica though so I think I got beat to the punch though


----------



## tuneinrecords

I saw that Master cover back there. Master Of Puppets is in standard, but there is plenty on that album in Db if I remember from back in the day. Maybe C? I don't remember. It's been a while since I've really listened to them or played them. Master - Perhaps their best album? Justice was great too. Lots of standard there.


----------



## Sikthness

Deathbringer769 said:


> I believe this was already addressed. On another note, I don't have any E standard bands to recommend but Gojira tunes to D(whole step down) and is a lot heavier than bands I've heard way lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy as all hell man.




This. Deathcore bands need to be directed to Backbone to learn how to really craft a devastating breakdown.


----------



## Static

id like to mention Vital Remains as well cause those guys play on drop D


----------



## CrownofWorms

Riff Obsessed said:


> 1349




I never had the desire to check these guys out. Damn this band is great


----------



## mithologian

TheDjentlman said:


> Holy shit, King Conquer plays in standard?


 
Maybe standard seven string tunning?


----------



## scherzo1928

I know Dimmu was already mentioned, but come on the intro is as heavy as E gets.


----------



## davidengel

I'm going to beat everyone right now.



I'm friends with these dudes, I couldn't believe it when Shaun told me he plays in E standard, I felt the strings on his guitar and he doesn't lie, definitely E standard slam.


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## mithologian

davidengel said:


> I'm going to beat everyone right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm friends with these dudes, I couldn't believe it when Shaun told me he plays in E standard, I felt the strings on his guitar and he doesn't lie, definitely E standard slam.




If it wasnt for that vocalist


----------



## 7Mic7




----------



## Inazone

I never can get videos to embed right, but Under Eden is all in E standard. (Yeah, my band, but we're heavy.)

YouTube - &#x202a;UNDER EDEN - Exiled from Existence&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Jontain

+1 for Sylosis

Great band that put on a hell of a live show!


----------



## MUTANTOID

I am pretty sure this record in in E standard.


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Grand Moff Tim

tuneinrecords said:


> I saw that Master cover back there. Master Of Puppets is in standard, but there is plenty on that album in Db if I remember from back in the day. Maybe C? I don't remember. It's been a while since I've really listened to them or played them. Master - Perhaps their best album? Justice was great too. Lots of standard there.


 
The only song on MoP that isn't in E standard is _The Thing That Should Not Be_, and it's only in drop D.


----------



## SenorDingDong

DLG said:


> can't believe anyone else has heard of these guys
> 
> I really didn't like this album, but the first on Introspect is one of my favorites.
> 
> I always thought they played sevens though, not sure why.
> 
> How about Revocation? Are they E or Eflat?



They play sevens on a lot of the album, but those two particular songs are in standard, nothing lower being used. Love both albums, one of my favorite prog metal bands.


----------



## Goro923

At the risk of being an idiot, but I can't help it being the Pantera fanboy that I am: Pantera used to always tune a quarter-step down, so _technically_ it isn't quite E standard


----------



## Gamma362

just listened to the Winds of Plague songs holy fuck I can't beleive those guys are in standard, that was ridiculously heavy and awesome!!!


----------



## pink freud

Reaching back a bit, and it's a cover, but:


----------



## budda

OLD opeth.


----------



## ittoa666

:edit: Nevermind.


----------



## fujitron

holy carp, mekong &#916;

awesome band


----------



## Triple-J

The album Paranoid by Black Sabbath is in standard tuning after that all their stuff was E flat D standard and C# all the way also most of Celtic Frost's stuff except for the Monotheist album is in standard tuning too.


----------



## gunch

I think drop F# on a seven would be pretty badass, since it contains my favorite tuning, C# standard. If I can get a seven it's staying drop F#


----------



## tacotiklah

Opeths album Deliverance is perfect example of this. Check out Masters Apprentice and Wreath to see for yourselves.


----------



## space frog

I loooove Drop F#. On an 8 string


----------



## RevDrucifer

"Pull Me Under", the intro riffs get pretty heavy. 

Some early Alice In Chains stuff, I just can't remember what's down half-step and what isn't on Facelift.


----------



## longfalcon

Gamma362 said:


> just listened to the Winds of Plague songs holy fuck I can't beleive those guys are in standard, that was ridiculously heavy and awesome!!!



most of winds of plague is actually in drop D


----------



## Gamma362

longfalcon said:


> most of winds of plague is actually in drop D


oh well, they are still fucking awesome lol


----------



## Xaios

For my money, this is the heaviest stuff I can think of in E standard. And heavy it is.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i think psycroptic deserves a mention in here
even though its drop d
what they play is evidence of good metal that doesnt need stupid down tunings


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Kreator, particularly on Extreme Aggression and Coma Of Souls.

Rock on!


----------



## Malkav

^ This one is in Eb tuning.





^ Gets heavier further in and they also splice in some other well known favourites in this version 







^ Drop D



^ 7 string standard  Not what you asked for I know...couldn't help it


----------



## RevDrucifer

I've always been a HUGE fan of Petrucci's tone on Awake, that's a benchmark metal tone for me, but I think I might dig his I&W tones more than a lot of his recent ones. He's kinda like Eric Johnson for me though, I never hear a bad tone when I hear him.


----------



## Inazone

RevDrucifer said:


> "Pull Me Under", the intro riffs get pretty heavy.
> 
> Some early Alice In Chains stuff, I just can't remember what's down half-step and what isn't on Facelift.



I spent many hours during college learning Facelift on bass, and from what I recall, all the songs were either Eb or D standard.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Megadeth. nuff said


----------



## CrownofWorms

ittoa666 said:


> :edit: Nevermind.



They actually tuned to half step down on their old stuff. But DNB imo is their heaviest album to date


----------



## Infamous Impact

Deathspell Omega anyone?

Massive buildup from 4:00-4:40.


----------



## longfalcon

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i think psycroptic deserves a mention in here
> even though its drop d
> what they play is evidence of good metal that doesnt need stupid down tunings



.

just tight bass playing and good bass + guitar tone


----------



## Defsan

I remember trying to cover this song last year and I thought it never went lower than E. Can anyone with a better ear than mine confirm?


----------



## Arterial

from the mountain top...


----------



## sessionswan

Isn't some Slayer in E standard? I remember then tuning down 1/2 step too but I thought a decent portion of their stuff was in standard.


----------



## Triple7

longfalcon said:


> most of winds of plague is actually in drop D


 

I'm pretty sure in an interview the guitar player said they tune to E flat standard.


----------



## Gamma362

sessionswan said:


> Isn't some Slayer in E standard? I remember then tuning down 1/2 step too but I thought a decent portion of their stuff was in standard.


their first cd was in E standard, I'm not sure when they switched to E flat


----------



## RevDrucifer

Inazone said:


> I spent many hours during college learning Facelift on bass, and from what I recall, all the songs were either Eb or D standard.



Just learned "Love, Hate, Love" yesterday, that's in E and I know "Man In The Box" is E...

I know everything on Dirt was down a half step or drop D/Drop D down half step.


----------



## RevDrucifer

"Wherever I May Roam" was always really fucking heavy to me as well. 

And not so much a brutally heavy guitar sound itself, but Queensryche's "Screaming In Digital" was always a heavy tune to me. Same with "I Am I", but that might be down a half step, can't remember.


----------



## longfalcon

Triple7 said:


> I'm pretty sure in an interview the guitar player said they tune to E flat standard.



perhaps they do now, but most of Decimate The Weak is in Drop D


----------



## NaYoN

longfalcon said:


> most of winds of plague is actually in drop D



Actually most of their stuff is standard with the occasional drop d. The songs I posted are all standard. The Great Stone War album is all standard, and Decimate The Weak is mostly standard with a few drop d in there. Not 100% on their newest album, but several songs off the top of my head are standard.


----------



## myampslouder

HELSTAR not super ultra brutz but pretty fuckin awesome


----------



## Nile

Take the 2 string barred chords you play in a drop tuning, put it into a standard tuning, palm mute it, Gojira.


----------



## AvantGuardian




----------



## Goro923

RevDrucifer said:


> Just learned "Love, Hate, Love" yesterday, that's in E and I know "Man In The Box" is E...
> 
> I know everything on Dirt was down a half step or drop D/Drop D down half step.



Um... not too sure about "Love, Hate, Love", but "Man in the Box" is in Eb. I am 10000000000000% sure, seriously.
I guarantee it; if you play along with it while being in E standard and it doesn't sound REALLY, REALLY BAD, I will kick a puppy and punch a kitten.

Oh, and virtually every song I can think of from Dirt is in Drop Db/C#.


----------



## The_Mop

Probably been said already - Cynic.
and Death come to think of it (I think...)*

*this could well be entirely false


----------



## Stealth7

Death is D Standard
AIC is mostly Eb with some songs in Drop Db
Gojira is D Standard


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

^ What he said...he beat me to it


----------



## Floppystrings

Inspired by a similar thread. 

I never usually play other bands material, but I am kind of curious. As of right now I don't even know which bands use A standard other than Korn.


----------



## Stealth7

Korn
Fear Factory Obsolete onwards
Divine Heresy
New Obscura album
The new Necrophagist album will be... When it will finally comes out!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/115075-ss-org-tunings-thread.html


----------



## Floppystrings

Daemontheuncreated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/115075-ss-org-tunings-thread.html



So few bands for A standard. 

I guess it isn't very popular.


----------



## IntoEternity22

I'm pretty sure Bloodbath plays in A standard.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Floppystrings said:


> So few bands for A standard.
> 
> I guess it isn't very popular.



Very much so.


----------



## Stealth7

IntoEternity22 said:


> I'm pretty sure Bloodbath plays in A standard.



I think Eaten is the only one... Not too sure though.

I know Gorod used a 7 string tuned to A on a song or two on the Leading Vision album.


----------



## BrainArt

IntoEternity22 said:


> I'm pretty sure Bloodbath plays in A standard.



Drop A.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloodbath have some in B, some in Drop A and some in A standard I'm pretty sure. If I remember correctly, Cry My Name and Hades Rising are in A standard.


----------



## IntoEternity22

Tomo009 said:


> Bloodbath have some in B, some in Drop A and some in A standard I'm pretty sure. If I remember correctly, Cry My Name and Hades Rising are in A standard.



Yeah you're right. Iesous is also in A Standard.



BrainArt said:


> Drop A.



You're right. Now that I look at the tabs, the rest of The Fathomless Mastery is in drop A. My bad.


----------



## rippedflesh89

-demilich
-malignancy
-beneath the massacre plays in A standard (if not, Drop A)
-IIRC, Anomalous - Cognitive Dissonance is in A Standard (they moved to Ab on OHMnivalent)


----------



## Floppystrings

After listening to some bands in G, and G# I am sort of thinking of changing my tuning now.

Not sure though. I guess when I play djent stuff it would help. Sort of bummed because my guitar is 25" scale (ARZ307). The thought of trading it just ran through my mind. :/


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Dream Theater, Panic Attack


----------



## natspotats

Is Nevermore in A standard?


----------



## Stealth7

natspotats said:


> Is Nevermore in A standard?



Bb on 7s.


----------



## setsuna7

God Forbid's Earthsblood...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Korn - K7s used to come factory tuned to A standard since it was their tuning.


----------



## matt012ib

Esp Griffyn said:


> Korn - K7s used to come factory tuned to A standard since it was their tuning.



Isn't Korn Drop A? 99% sure; or maybe I'm thinking of someone else


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm not 100% sure myself, I don't listen to Korn, though it did say in the Ibanez literature that the guitars would be sold tuned to A standard, as that was what Head and Munky used. Sure enough my K7 came tuned to A, but it may well be that Korn play in drop A.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Talanas


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> Talanas



Everyone needs to go buy the new album NOW. NOW.


----------



## Defsan

Hour of Penance, Demilich.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Doesn't The Berzerker play in A standard?


----------



## Slavocracy

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm not 100% sure myself, I don't listen to Korn, though it did say in the Ibanez literature that the guitars would be sold tuned to A standard, as that was what Head and Munky used. Sure enough my K7 came tuned to A, but it may well be that Korn play in drop A.


Korn, to my knowledge, has always played in A standard.


----------



## Rick

Korn has always played in A standard, it's a well known fact. 

Much of Taproot's older material (when it's just Mike playing) is A standard on a 6, the band Switched also played in A standard, not to mention some Fear Factory and Divine Heresy.


----------



## Maggai

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Doesn't The Berzerker play in A standard?



Yeah I think so. 


My band plays in A standard.....


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

ummmm




















Jesu


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

The Project Hate MCMXCIX

_Check them out!_


----------



## zach7000

The Red Shore's new album is in A i think


----------



## mithologian

sessionswan said:


> Isn't some Slayer in E standard? I remember then tuning down 1/2 step too but I thought a decent portion of their stuff was in standard.


 
Yeah. Alot of thrash is. But weather slayer is EXTREMELY heavy is debatable.


----------



## mithologian

Nile said:


> Take the 2 string barred chords you play in a drop tuning, put it into a standard tuning, palm mute it, Gojira.


 
Yep. Gotta thank WOP for that idea (as in, i found that out through them). Its stuff like this I was kinda looking for.


----------



## Ralyks

So I searched this entire thread, but couldn't find an answer: What tuning does Karnivool use? I figured the lowest string is B, but I didn't know if it was B standard, drop B, or I heard somewhere it was their own custom tuning?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apparently it's B F# B G B E


----------



## thedarkoceans

well,Drop C: the ocean collective,Drop Low D# : ion dissonance on cursed,Drop A#: war from a harlots mouth on In Shoals,Drop low F: war from a harlots mouth on MMX.


----------



## halsinden

vampiregenocide said:


> Talanas



we do indeed play in A standard, so that's A,D,G,C,F,A,D.

i imagine that necrophagist will be in A standard, given the extra string. stam1na are in a confused position of dropped D for 6 and then the natural A beneath that for 7.

H


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I'm pretty sure Necrophagist tune to A, seeing as they play all their old songs on 7 strings now.


----------



## dclayton1388

I know Chris from STS tunes his 8 string to BEADGBEG, but what string gauge does he use to get his high g? .. I've used the search on here, google and all. but I can't seem to find it.  help please?


----------



## MFB

I think it's a .08, maybe a .07 at tops since from what I've heard that's already getting close to nothing, as well as bending on a .07 will go out of tune fairly easy I assume


----------



## dclayton1388

Thank you! I was in a store the other day, and ernie ball has slinkies that have the high string of .08, so i'll have to try that.


----------



## Ralyks

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently it's B F# B G B E



So basically half Drop B, half E standard... I actually think I'm going to try that out.


----------



## yidcorer

dclayton1388 said:


> Thank you! I was in a store the other day, and ernie ball has slinkies that have the high string of .08, so i'll have to try that.



I know for a fact that Tom morello played a guitar tuned to G standard during his time in Audioslave.


----------



## JosephAOI

What's Circles' tuning? Isn't it like Drop G# on 6 strings?


----------



## Zachaltman

So I have been playing guitar for about seven years now and seven strings for about a year. i always enjoyed playing The Black Dahlia Murder stuff partly because of their darker tuning. C Tuning (C F A# D# G C) has always been amazing to play with and i was wondering if anyone has altered it to play on a seven string or even tried it. I would love to have the seventh string dropped so i can still play those heavy deathcore riffs as well as incorporate them into TBDM stuff as well. I was thinking tuning the thickest string to F as that would be "dropped" but didnt know whether or not there is a better way or what gauge strings to use. right now i have a schecter damien elite 7fr with Ernie ball power slinky strings(11-58). If any one can help it would be much appreciated!


----------



## troyguitar

I'd probably get a regular 6-string set of 12s or 13s and buy an individual .080-.090 to use for the low F for a tuning like that on the 26.5" Schecter.

Alternatively you could tune to drop C the other way, CGCFA#DG, with something like a set of 8s plus a .048-.054 for the low C.


----------



## syndrone

I am not sure if i misunderstood you, but you want to have a TBDM tuning, which is C standard, and want to play heavy deathcore riffs with a low F?
then i think the only possibility is to drop your 7th to F and keep the others in C standard XD it`s not only the only possibility, but also the most intelligent ;P
if i misunderstood feel free to call me idiot and read on about string gauges:

well for string gauges, it depends on your taste. 11-58 for C stand seems pretty cool, i would use the same (maybe for the C i would go with a 54 or something, depends....).
for the low F i would recommend at least a 70, better a 74 if you can get this strung up on your guitar. but for some ppl a 66-68 might work too, depends on your picking style....
just buy 3-4 strings with different gauges and see what you like the most and what your guitar likes the most 

EDIT: 80-90 string gauge? forget it man, that`s just too much ! ;D 70-75 should be enough from my experience....


----------



## Guitarman700

I prefer CABBAGE


----------



## troyguitar

syndrone said:


> EDIT: 80-90 string gauge? forget it man, that`s just too much ! ;D 70-75 should be enough from my experience....



If I'm reading right, he's used to 11s in E standard for tension. A .070 tuned down to F will be nowhere close to that. A .011 tuned to E is 21 or so lbs of tension, the .070 tuned to F is only like 12.


----------



## Zachaltman

thanks guys!

Troy- that would definately work but i still want the super heavy dropped tuning and not just the c.

Syndrome-thats really helpful actually! i tend to have a heavier picking hand so i think il go with maybe the 72 or 74s. i recently brought my guitar to drop g and it sounded really muddy so idk if it was due to string gauge or just my amp sucking extremely bad and not handling it. il go out to guitar center in a day or two and get a few packs of strings to try it out though.


----------



## syndrone

Zachaltman said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> Troy- that would definately work but i still want the super heavy dropped tuning and not just the c.
> 
> Syndrome-thats really helpful actually! i tend to have a heavier picking hand so i think il go with maybe the 72 or 74s. i recently brought my guitar to drop g and it sounded really muddy so idk if it was due to string gauge or just my amp sucking extremely bad and not handling it. il go out to guitar center in a day or two and get a few packs of strings to try it out though.




1st: its syndroNe!  its funny because from the 1000 times ppl wrote my nick in the internet nobody managed to write it correctly haha ;D but no problem!

well, having a muddy sound can come from a flubby string, but mostly it`s the actual sound that sounds muddy (amp, cab, no TS to tighten up sound). loose strings mostly affect intonation, sustain and lack of "meat" in the tone imo, but it`s all from my own experiences.
just try out, i think the 26.5" or whatever the Schecter has should be cool for a good tight string sound on its own.
enjoy : )


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Zachaltman said:


> i tend to have a heavier picking hand so i think il go with maybe the 72 or 74s. i recently brought my guitar to drop g and it sounded really muddy so idk if it was due to string gauge or just my amp sucking extremely bad and not handling it.



Try adjusting your pick attack, and maybe even the style of pick. You can get away with some fairly light strings for really low tunings with the right playing style.


----------



## Semichastny

i use drop-b and drop-a# hardcore tuning for my 6's. for my 7 i use drop-G#. for my 8 i use a variation of drop-b: F#,B,F#,B,E,G#,C#,D


----------



## daemon barbeque

I am still having the AEAEAEE on 7 and I love it. It is soo powerful and nicely sustaining.


----------



## eurolove

mattofvengeance said:


> After the Burial- F Standard 8 string (minus a few songs) and Bb standard 7 string on their first album



my frailty is in drop Ab?


----------



## JosephAOI

JosephAOI said:


> What's Circles' tuning? Isn't it like Drop G# on 6 strings?


 No answer?


----------



## Guitarman700

JosephAOI said:


> No answer?



You would be correct, drop G#


----------



## JosephAOI

Guitarman700 said:


> You would be correct, drop G#


 Alright, thanks


----------



## thealexkelley

just got my 1527 set up to FAGFACE from low to high


----------



## JosephAOI

Within The Ruins uses the same tuning as Circles.
G#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#


----------



## Stealthtastic

My contribution:trivium- B/E standard, drop d, and drop c#


----------



## Aerospace274

Anyone here know of Lupara? They have like one song on youtube but no doubt have the most raw sound I've ever heard! Anyway, I just bought their album on iTunes and I wanna learn some of these songs but I can't figure out the tuning. Anyone happen to know it?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Talking about these guys?



Google

Official Website of Jeremy Wagner

I personally have no clue, but if I were you, I'd shoot him an email from his website and ask


----------



## Aerospace274

Haha yeah, those would be the guys!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Sounds like C.


----------



## Aerospace274

That's what I thought (C is like my "standard") but I can't seem to get the right sound. Must be intonation or tone or something. Hrmmm


----------



## beyondtheepilogue

I have a 6 in standard, a 6 in drop Bb, a 6 in open C (CGCGCE), and a standard 7. The goal is to get an 8 and tune it standard and another 7 and tune it open C with a low F.


----------



## SchecterBurzum

I made a new tuning last night for 7 string

GCFCFAD

Dont know if I created it but I cant say I can recognize it anywhere, I think it sounds awesome but heavy gauge strings is a good idea


----------



## tonybark

What tuning is monuments song "The Uncollective" in?


----------



## Empryrean

Cool 8 string one i was messing with

string 8 to 1
G-A-D-A-D-G-B-D


----------



## BugVomit

My band tunes down 1.5 Steps.

Other guitarist uses a 7, so he tunes to
G# C# F# B D G# C#

I play an 8 string, same tuning except my lowest is an Eb. A lot of times I end up the 8 as a "bomb string" similar to Torche, so I get some real meaty chugs.


----------



## linqua

doesn anyone know what tuning Dark Castle uses?


----------



## s4tch

The following bands also use 7-string standard (BEADGBE) tuning:
- James LaBrie/Marco Sfogli on their last 2 records
- Haji's Kitchen on their huge first record. Also features some great riffing, just have a listen.


----------



## MartinMTL

I have just recently started messing around with a bunch of open tunings. I never switched tunings around before, but i'm slowly realizing the options that you have.


----------



## Sy01

tonybark said:


> What tuning is monuments song "The Uncollective" in?



8 strings

F A# F A# D# F A# D#


To quote Browne from a way-old post...

"It's just DADGAD in Bb, with a high 4th." - and a low F.


----------



## Mysticlamp

anyone know what darkest hour tune to?


----------



## Mordecai

i just did this one on my jackson since i just re-string it/setup the bridge:
F# F# B E G# C#

its quite a bit of fun try it out.


----------



## TreWatson

Updated Carthage Tunings!

6 String: Db Ab Db Gb Bb eb
7 String: Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb
8 string: Eb Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb
9 String: Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb

So pumped on that.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

The Devin Townsend Project also uses Open B, Open Bb, and Open C#, just open C moved up or down in pitch.

Meshuggah uses E-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb for a few songs on Nothing, particularly Perpetual Black Second, and Bb-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb for Spasm

Sorry if these were already posted, I didn't have time to read every single post.


----------



## thelarrinator

Anyone know what tuning the band confession play in?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So many crazy tunings 

Drop A


----------



## thelarrinator

i know its probably been posted but its a huuuuuuge thread 
anyone know the tuning for autonomy lost by meshuggah? or the catch 33 album in general?


----------



## JosephAOI

^All of it in 8 string F standard I believe. And there is a search function.



In other news. Drop G


----------



## Gio18

Hey everybody I need some help trying to figure out what tuning the guys in here comes the kraken use (all i know is before this they used to play drop c so i hope that helps) any help is appreciated!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igpJ_VaPf2g


----------



## Rojne

Sounds like B standard or Drop-A, it's late overhere right now and my ears arent awake.. but they use 7's, and it dosen't sound that downtuned to me!


----------



## ContoursUK

I got one here. 

GDBCAbA


----------



## guitarneeraj

Just my 
1) Devin also uses Open B tuning, aside from Open C.
2) Aliases (UK tech metal) also use Open C tuning. 

Cheers!


----------



## MarrowOfTheEarth

Opeth also uses open D minor 9 tuning (DADFAE) on more than half of Ghost Reveries. Ghost of Perdition, Baying of the Hounds, Reverie/Harlequin Forest, The Grand Conjuration, and Isolation Years use this tuning.


----------



## skymonster

what is After The Burial 8 string tuning? is it 

F,Bp,Ep,Ap,Dp,Gp,Bp,Ep


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

To my knowledge, your are correct.


----------



## skymonster

ok thanks


----------



## leandroab

But the "b"s are upside down!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

google is your friend


----------



## skymonster

ya it is i wonder what it would be like if yahoo ruled the internet


----------



## TheShreddinHand

So we all know Unearth uses 7 strings in standard, but on the latest album I saw that Buz was playing Arise the War Cry in Drop B on his 7. So he tuned all the strings up a whole step and left the low B where it was. Does anyone know if they did this for the whole album or why the change from B standard? Kinda interesting.

Eric


----------



## modusoperandi

Avenged Sevenfold needs to be accounted for in Drop D on 6 strings


----------



## Solodini

Here's a tuning I came up with yesterday but only had a chance to try out today: DGDEbGD. Rich, melodic, easy to use confidently. I did initially plan for it to be up a tone but my acoustic needs new strings so I didn't want to snap these ones before I have a chance to buy newuns!

EDIT: Here's a hasty wee soundbite of the tuning in question. http://soundcloud.com/adamsatur/dgdebgd-test


----------



## space frog

Solodini said:


> Here's a tuning I came up with yesterday but only had a chance to try out today: DGDEbGD. Rich, melodic, easy to use confidently. I did initially plan for it to be up a tone but my acoustic needs new strings so I didn't want to snap these ones before I have a chance to buy newuns!
> 
> EDIT: Here's a hasty wee soundbite of the tuning in question. DGDEbGD test by Adam Satur on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds great! The Eb is on the same octave as the D right?


----------



## Solodini

Thanks. 

Yeah, just a semitone above it.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Ab Eb Bb Eb G C (C standard with the 5th and 6th dropped, and the 6th dropped again) has some great potential for crazy suspended chords.


----------



## Ambit

I'm without a 7s right now so I've been writing with CGCFAD and A#CGCFAD


----------



## Ambit

A#GCFAD i mean


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Interesting tunings I'm using right now.
CGCEAD
AGCEAE


----------



## Kkoznarek

I dig dropped A# for brutal stuff but for everything else I do standard tuning cannot be beat


----------



## CrownofWorms

Who tunes to BGCFAD


----------



## Semichastny

I just got into D#,G#,D#,G#,C#,F,A# which is nice and low but extremely clear.


----------



## CannibalKiller

Open B Minor!
B F# B F# B D \m/


----------



## CannibalKiller

CrownofWorms said:


> Who tunes to BGCFAD


 Periphery have a song or two in BbGCFAD


----------



## Chi

Yo! I'm currently looking for Bands playing in G, so far I couldn't find any. Do you guys know any bands playing in this particular tuning ? I'd highly appreciate if you could drop a few names.

Cheers!


----------



## RickSchneider

I believe Attack Attack's new album is in drop G, if that's up your alley.

I actually didn't mind the new album, especially compared to their old stuff - there's no cheesy synth and less poppy stuff. It's not insane musicianship on their part but it just seems a bit more mature comparatively


----------



## shumitribe

born of osiris plays in G now i think


----------



## Tang

this probably isn't what you're looking for, but here's the obligatory Devin Townsend post.


----------



## Chi

Well, I'm mostly up for groove metal or anything along those lines, I don't think there's many bands playing in that tuning, no idea why 'cause I love it.

Thanks for the suggestions so far. ^_^


----------



## otisct20

Vildhjarta plays in a sort of G tuning and Drop F if thats up your alley at all.


----------



## eventhetrees

Vildhjarta does G standard sometimes.

I know that Structures play in Drop G too.


----------



## RickSchneider

eventhetrees said:


> I know that Structures play in Drop G too.



While structures use a low G on their 7 strings, the rest of the strings are tuned to drop A# i believe, so it's not really "Drop G" but more just drop A# with some low G accents sometimes


----------



## Forebodingether

If your into tech death my band Foreboding Ether play in G

Foreboding Ether | Facebook


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My band does drop G


----------



## JosephAOI

My band does! 

We haven't released any of our music though, sorry


----------



## slowro

Whitechapel have some i believe


----------



## The Beard

Catalepsy


----------



## Floppystrings

The Acacia Strain play drop G on The Dead Walk.

Morician has been using G standard since 1994.


----------



## bradthelegend

Floppystrings said:


> The Acacia Strain play drop G on The Dead Walk.



It's actually F Standard. 

I believe Architects sometimes play in Drop G#.

And most of Deftones' self-titled album is in G# standard.


----------



## Zulphur

The Acacia is drop G or G# .
F maybe on the new one but not on the dead walk thats for sure.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Caparison092

Dead walk was G#, Continent was A, Wormwood was F


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

bradthelegend said:


> It's actually F Standard.



wormwood is the only one in F standard

carnifex also play in drop G


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

+1 to Molotov Solution. Good thing I read the previous comments


----------



## Alcoholocaust

We play in G standard - Sensory Amusia | Facebook


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Korn has used it for a few songs. I think Born Of Osiris. And of course Deftones. so yeah a few good ones


----------



## breadtruck

I can think of a few but the only band that stand out to me are Born of Osiris. They only used it on their last album The Discovery but it sounds great. It's produced really well and you can really hear the crushing evilness of those low chords. And there's some groovy "djent" parts if that's your thing.


----------



## shnizzle

in my album "Triton" i play in drop D and the 7th string is tuned to G. so it´s like two drops in there.
Triton | ForTiorI


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Yeah Born of Osiris uses drop G on their 7 strings from The Discovery on

Devin Townsend always plays in open tuning right so he's in Open G for his 7 string stuff (Ziltoid the Omniscient, Deconstruction, etc.)

I'm def gonna check out those other bands mentioned!


----------



## JosephAOI

breadtruck said:


> I can think of a few but the only band that stand out to me are Born of Osiris. They only used it on their last album The Discovery but it sounds great. It's produced really well and you can really hear the crushing evilness of those low chords. And there's some groovy "djent" parts if that's your thing.



 Please never refer to Born Of Osiris as "djent".


----------



## breadtruck

JosephAOI said:


> Please never refer to Born Of Osiris as "djent".



Meh I kinda hate the term anyway and I don't wanna use that as a genre name, but I just mean when they hit that low G open it sounds as if theres a lot of slack in that string so it sounds very "djenty" to me in parts. I've heard that word a lot to describe a similar sound so I guess it was just the easiest way for me to describe it.


----------



## Ninjahat

BoO is djent, dealz with it. Not like it's a big deal, it's not like being a djent band makes them bad.


----------



## Chi

Thanks for the suggestions to everyone, mind that I'm looking for bands playing in G tuning (Meaning G standard), not exactly drop G. ;o


----------



## cwhitey2

My band plays in drop g


----------



## patrickWLV

Convalesce - facebook.com/xconvalescex


----------



## Sikthness

G standard and C standard seem to be relatively 'rare' tunings in metal for some reason. Dunno what thats all about, I like both..Tuningism is what it is, blatant 2 step down discrimination.


----------



## bradthelegend

Zulphur said:


> The Acacia is drop G or G# .
> F maybe on the new one but not on the dead walk thats for sure.





Caparison092 said:


> Dead walk was G#, Continent was A, Wormwood was F





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> wormwood is the only one in F standard
> 
> carnifex also play in drop G



You guys are right. Not sure how I got the two confused.


----------



## wrongnote85

goddamn, i tune mine down a half step and that seems low as hell to me.


----------



## otisct20

I, Dementia by Whitechapel is in drop G. Brutal as fuck too.


----------



## Recreant

The Contortionist, Shadow Of The Colossus, and Defiler all play in drop G#






Defiler is rather generic but their vocalist is insane.


----------



## MikeH

You are definitely new here if you're referencing Defiler in a serious manner.


----------



## L1ght

MikeH said:


> You are definitely new here if you're referencing Defiler in a serious manner.



Thanks Mike, I fucking lol'd hard.


----------



## Recreant

MikeH said:


> You are definitely new here if you're referencing Defiler in a serious manner.



Well yes, I am new here but the poster of the thread was asking about bands playing in G tuning, and I felt that Defiler (albeit I already mentioned that they are very generic) was relevant. Even though Defiler is not the highlight of my post and I like to think the other two bands are, I felt that OP may or may not enjoy their sound, and that's up to him.


----------



## MikeH

No worries, mate. That band is just sort of a continual joke around these parts. Didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Recreant

MikeH said:


> No worries, mate. That band is just sort of a continual joke around these parts. Didn't mean anything by it.



Oh well could you inform me about the joke? I'd like to know haha. Cause even though, personally, I like them a little bit, I could tolerate a joke about 'em.


----------



## MikeH

Just the fact that it's a bunch of teenage kids trying to be hardcore about a break-up. Not to mention the "story" section of the video is just absurd. He lights a break-up note on fire like it's supposed to be a house or something.


----------



## Recreant

MikeH said:


> Just the fact that it's a bunch of teenage kids trying to be hardcore about a break-up. Not to mention the "story" section of the video is just absurd. He lights a break-up note on fire like it's supposed to be a house or something.



lmao, I get cha.


----------



## L1ght

And that goofy ass looking motherfucker with those retarded blue glasses he found off the set of sesame street. Seriously.


----------



## FireInside

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Korn has used it for a few songs.



No shit? Which ones? Must be newer stuff right?


----------



## Loomer

Sikthness said:


> G standard and C standard seem to be relatively 'rare' tunings in metal for some reason. Dunno what thats all about, I like both..Tuningism is what it is, blatant 2 step down discrimination.



C Standard is rare? 

You don't listen to much Death Metal, huh?

Anyways; Gorguts use G Standard on a few songs.


----------



## InfinityCollision

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Yeah Born of Osiris uses drop G on their 7 strings from The Discovery on
> 
> Devin Townsend always plays in open tuning right so he's in Open G for his 7 string stuff (Ziltoid the Omniscient, Deconstruction, etc.)
> 
> I'm def gonna check out those other bands mentioned!



Devin's 7-string tuning is GCGCGCE, so open C with a low G.


----------



## CrownofWorms

InfinityCollision said:


> Devin's 7-string tuning is GCGCGCE, so open C with a low G.



Bottom 2 strings are the same with standard interval G tuning like GCFA#EGC

also Ion Dissonance tunes to G(kinda)
G#-C-E-A-D-G-C


----------



## Artorias

Anyone else use this? G C F A# D# G# C#


----------



## xhellchosemex

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> carnifex also play in drop G





Drop A


----------



## MFB

Loomer said:


> C Standard is rare?
> 
> You don't listen to much Death Metal, huh?
> 
> Anyways; Gorguts use G Standard on a few songs.



Only band I can name of the top of my head to use C standard is old In Flames, whereas they also used to use D standard for stuff and are now Drop Bb. I think Cephalic Carnage uses it as well, but I can't really think of others


----------



## breadtruck

MFB said:


> Only band I can name of the top of my head to use C standard is old In Flames, whereas they also used to use D standard for stuff and are now Drop Bb. I think Cephalic Carnage uses it as well, but I can't really think of others



Arch Enemy and The Black Dahlia Murder use it for the majority of their stuff. As soon as I get an axe set up in C Standard I'm going to try and learn as much of their shit as I can. (and In Flames!)


----------



## JosephAOI

^theres also a few Dream Theater songs in C standard. As I Am and In The Name Of God off the top of my head.


----------



## MFB

breadtruck said:


> Arch Enemy and The Black Dahlia Murder use it for the majority of their stuff. As soon as I get an axe set up in C Standard I'm going to try and learn as much of their shit as I can. (and In Flames!)



Damn it, I totally forgot Arch Enemy, but I guess that's what I get for really only liking two albums. I got tired of the whole "we're rebellious, look at us uniting misfit-esque teens."


----------



## CannibalKiller

Open Tunings>Everything.


----------



## chrisarkis

chelsea grin and carnifex are two amazing bands which were not mentioned in the drop a tuning category ,so i thought i'd mention em


----------



## skisgaar

I'm not sure if they've been mentioned, but All That Remains's newer stuff has been in C standard. You all know Oli plays a 27 fret Xiphos anyway, so there's no lack in solo range.


----------



## Korbain

Usually i tune down half a step, but i've been tuning my 7 string to standard lately, really enjoying playing in standard at the moment for some reason lol got that low B on the 7th string for the awsome crunch too which i like


----------



## ScarSymmetry

Standard B - sometimes drop A


----------



## kevdes93

my 8 is tuned to drop D# hueheuheuehue

my 6 is tuned to D standard


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i just put one of my 6's in C# G# C# F G# C#
and my 7 is now in that same tuning but with the 7th string being a low F#
EDIT: it was G#


----------



## jonajon91

Can anyone find me a video of dragonforce using an 8 string. I just have to see this.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I seem to be in tunings not too often used apparently....
6 string: B,F#,B,E,G#,C# and C#,F#,B,E,G#,C#
7 string: Ab,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Right now I have my 7 string tuned ADADGBE

Also, does anyone know what tuning Abysmal Dawn uses? I think it's B or drop B but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chuck

Drop C:
August Burns Red
I, the Breather
As I Lay Dying

7 String B Standard:
Fleshgod Apocalypse
Hour of Penance


----------



## quattro19tdi

I haven't read all 23 pages, but are there any metal bands that play in A-standard (not drop-A) other than the bands mentioned in the long list on the first page?



> A standard - 6 strings(A D G C E A)
> Bloodbath* [[Death Metal]]
> Demilich [[Technical Death Metal]]
> Dream Theater* [[Progressive metal]]
> 
> A standard - 7 strings (A D G C F A D)
> *Korn*
> *MushroomHead*
> Fear Factory* [[Industrial/Death Metal]]
> Divine Heresy* [[Brutal/Industrial Death Metal]]
> Beneath The Massacre [[Brutal/Technical Death Metal]]


Also, if you know any bands/songs with 8-string tuned one step down to E-A-D-G-C-F-A-D, that would be awesome


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Open C on a 7 string (GCGCGCE) 
It sounds great!


----------



## Chuck

Goro923 said:


> At the risk of being an idiot, but I can't help it being the Pantera fanboy that I am: Pantera used to always tune a quarter-step down, so _technically_ it isn't quite E standard



That doesn't even make sense in Western music


----------



## Chuck

METAL_WIZARD said:


> I seem to be in tunings not too often used apparently....
> 6 string: B,F#,B,E,G#,C# and C#,F#,B,E,G#,C#
> 7 string: Ab,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb



Those are all very common tunings, dude.


----------



## JosephAOI

Misery Theory said:


> That doesn't even make sense in Western music



Uh... What?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

They use 445 instead of 440 IIRC


----------



## Solodini

The 8-string tuning I stumbled into today: GADGBF#GD. Very minor if you're just playing what the tuning gives you but play about with some more unusual fingerings and there's some real sweetness comes out of it.


----------



## as_i_am

quattro19tdi said:


> I haven't read all 23 pages, but are there any metal bands that play in A-standard (not drop-A) other than the bands mentioned in the long list on the first page?
> 
> Also, if you know any bands/songs with 8-string tuned one step down to E-A-D-G-C-F-A-D, that would be awesome



Forever Never are in A standard i think and Portal are in E on 8's


----------



## NickBWB

Does anyone know what tuning Timfy from Hacktivist uses? Most people seem to think it's open E ..


----------



## Chuck

JosephAOI said:


> Uh... What?



That would be going by quarter steps, which don't really exist in Western music


----------



## J7string

I want to try a D tuning with one of my 7 strings. D standard on a 6 is DGCFAD. I want that tuning on a 7 with an extra high note. So would that be DGCFADG?

Also I want to try open D tuning with an extra high note. would that look like this: DADFADA?


----------



## Chuck

J7string said:


> I want to try a D tuning with one of my 7 strings. D standard on a 6 is DGCFAD. I want that tuning on a 7 with an extra high note. So would that be DGCFADG?
> 
> Also I want to try open D tuning with an extra high note. would that look like this: DADFADA?



Yeah that sounds right for both tunings. Open tunings are real fun try the tuning that Devin Townsend uses if you haven't already 

GCGCGCE or open C major with a low G


----------



## The Hiryuu

Misery Theory said:


> That doesn't even make sense in Western music



But they did it. Listen to the albums. If you can't hear it, then try to play along.


----------



## BHuard75

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah that sounds right for both tunings. Open tunings are real fun try the tuning that Devin Townsend uses if you haven't already
> 
> GCGCGCE or open C major with a low G



Thinking about this has me all EF'd up picturing chord patterns...LOL


----------



## johnny_ace

well alot of people sometimes get comfused on Deftones tunings all you need is a quick search of the google machine to find them

Stephen Carpenter: Deftones Guitarist Grooves On Saturday Night | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com







> *What were the different tunings you used on the new record?*
> For tunings, on all of Saturday Night Wrist, with the exception of &#8220;Beware,&#8221; which I was in G# on the 7-string, but if it was a 6-string guitar, I would be in C#, but on the 7-string, the extra lower string is G#. All of the other songs on the new record were done in that tuning with the G# dropped down to F#. So from low to high, it&#8217;s tuned F#, C#, F#, E, B, G#, C#.
> I play power chords and bar chords. I don&#8217;t have this glossary of stuff to pick from or a lot of single-note stuff. But as a guitar player, I&#8217;m really getting ready to delve into that world, but bit by bit. I&#8217;m not going to sit in my room for a year and crack out on it. But I definitely intend to expand my abilities. I&#8217;ve become more interested in playing lead guitar, but not in the sense where I want to be soloing all the time. I want to play a lot of little melodies. I want to step outside of rocking the riff all the time and be able to cut back and forth between riff and melody with some nice little chords that really change the whole mood and totally shift vibes with chords.
> 
> *How many different tunings do you use when you play live?*
> Well, our first record was all in E, our second record was all in D# with the low string dropped down to C#. I was playing 6-string then. White Pony was the same thing, but we dropped it all down a half-step, so it would be down to C. When we went to the self-titled record, that&#8217;s when I went to playing 7-strings all the time. And when Chino started playing his guitar he was always playing in C#. I think that&#8217;s one of the tunings he uses with Team Sleep. So he would just play with that tuning. And me playing in G# is the same as him playing in C#. And then for almost everything on Saturday Night, I just dropped down my low string from G# to F#. It sounds cool. But it&#8217;s not the same kind of sound I hear when I hear the 8-string and I hear that low F. I joke around and say I want to get a baritone 8-string and have that thing tuned all the way to E! It would be a whole octave lower from actual standard tuning on my 6-string and all the way down two more strings. That&#8217;s my love for music right there. There isn&#8217;t a rule or a definition of how it&#8217;s supposed to be, although I&#8217;m probably not going to step off the edge of the cliff and just go wild. But I might. I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m certainly not calculating when I&#8217;m going to do it. I&#8217;m just enjoying where I&#8217;m at right now.


 
so... to recap

Adrenaline - E A D G B E 
around the fur - Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb
white pony- C G C F A D 
Self titled - G# standard on seven string
Saturday Night Wrist- F#, C#, F#, E, B, G#, C#. Except for Beware
Diamond eyes -8 String Standard
Koi No Yokan- Drop E

songs originally played on a six-string guitar on a 7-string with the two highest strings tuned to the same note (ex. EADGBEE for _Adrenaline_)


----------



## jonajon91

There any bands that use a high A(4) string?
any videos of high A strings or even a high D(?, I think it would be D)


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Ok, I have a basic question, but first I'll explain how is the tuning of my 6-string guitar now and what string gauge I'm using. I know my actual tuning taking in account the string gauge is insane, but I've managed to make it usable by having a good setup. I guess I was afraid of jumping into higher string gauges.

*String set I'm using is D'Addario Super Light Gauge, with gauges from 6th to 1st as it follows*: 42, 32, 24, 16, 11, 9.

*The tuning I'm using from 6th to 1st as it follows:* B1, F#2, B2, E3, G#3, C#4. To achieve this low tuning, I had to remove one spring on the Lo-TRS tremolo of my Ibanez RG470 and unscrew some centimeters both bolts holding the tremolo springs. I also had to set up truss rod and intonation as well.

*I wanna change the string set to D'Addario Heavy Gauge which gauges go from 6th to 1st as follows:* 54, 42, 32, 20, 16, 12

I wanna tune my 6-string guitar the same way my 7-string guitar is tuned from 7th string to 2nd string. *The tuning I'd like to get is from 6th to 1st as it follows: *A1, E2, A2, D3, G3, B3.

This way I'll get more unity in my performance since I wont have changed positions and tunings between both guitars. I wanna achieve this by using the D'Addario Heavy Gauge set I mentioned above. Is this possible? Will it have the same tension than my 7-string guitar? I ask this because my 6-string guitar is an Ibanez RG470 with LO-TRS tremolo, fully floating, and it'll be kinda tricky to set it up. But since the tuning is more or less the same than my 7-string except for the 1st string added tension on the 7-string guitar, I asume the setup in my 6-string guitar should be the same as in normal tuning using normal gauges.

I hope someone can give me his oppinion before going through a lot of mess with it. I posted it here because I think it's the right place and I don't wanna bother people by posting this in an independent thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLP2005

Anyone know what Enslaved tune to?


----------



## JLP2005

^ Via their official facebook

Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb

Next time don't ask such stupid fucking questions, JLP2005.


----------



## Vhyle

Almost all of Algarothsyum's music is in D standard. So now that I'm slinging a 7, I'm playing in A standard. Sounds killer. For the songs already written and recorded, I just use the low A for some extra testicular emphasis in appropriate places. But you can bet your ass the new material will be 7-string worthy.


----------



## jonajon91

Can someone talk me through tuning alternate fourths and fifths? like EAEAEA. what is this kind of tuning called?

I am tuning my 5 string bass like this but G#D#G#D#G#. What exercises can I do to learn this well? any songs that I could try? I hear this kind of tuning was good for tapping. Any information would be appreciated really.


----------



## Pfalz

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone talk me through tuning alternate fourths and fifths? like EAEAEA. what is this kind of tuning called?
> 
> I am tuning my 5 string bass like this but G#D#G#D#G#. What exercises can I do to learn this well? any songs that I could try? I hear this kind of tuning was good for tapping. Any information would be appreciated really.


That tuning is the same interval-wise as Open-C on a 5-string bass, but I don't think there's a name for the one you're using, maybe Open-G#? The deepest 3 strings are in the same tuning as Drop G#, so you could learn stuff in that tuning and transpose on the highest 2 strings. However if you want to keep the same intervals, Devin Townsend plays in Open-B and Open-C. I can't think of any other metal bands playing in this tuning though.


----------



## jonajon91

Pfalz said:


> That tuning is the same interval-wise as Open-C on a 5-string bass, but I don't think there's a name for the one you're using, maybe Open-G#? The deepest 3 strings are in the same tuning as Drop G#, so you could learn stuff in that tuning and transpose on the highest 2 strings. However if you want to keep the same intervals, Devin Townsend plays in Open-B and Open-C. I can't think of any other metal bands playing in this tuning though.



alright, cheers 
any non metal bands that use these open tunings?


----------



## Pfalz

jonajon91 said:


> alright, cheers
> any non metal bands that use these open tunings?


It's mainly an acoustic guitar tuning. There's a lot of blues/bluegrass that do, but I'm not sure if the bass retunes as well. Other then that, I don't really know.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

Pfalz said:


> I can't think of any other metal bands playing in this tuning though.



Destiny Potato play in Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb, which is similar tuning, just open sus2 chord instead of open major.


----------



## Najka

I just got this in a fortune cookie


----------



## DoubleEdgedSword333

To the guy who asked, with Dropped B gauge, I would definetly recommend a set of 13-62 if you're heavy handed like a lot of the guys here. For a light/mid touch, I say get 11-50/12-54 respectively. I'm fairly heavy handed and I like 10.5-48 for standard tuning, but if i had a different playing approach i would ideally use lighter strings but you know, dig in baby! 

I'm presuming you'd like d'addario but Ernie ball do 14-58, 12-56 and 11-54 plus Dunlop have 11-50, 12-54, 13-60 gauge strings. Happy playing \m/ 

For A tuning, a set of 54's may work, but that's only probable if you have a very light picking hand. For mid picking, get 13-62 or buy the daddario 10.5-48 for a heavy hand, throw out the 10.5, and get a 64/66 as a result, you'll get mega tone >


----------



## Vhyle

After a few weeks, I've decided that I love drop-G, and I'm using it as my go-to tuning. I've been writing new Algarothsyum material in this tuning, and I'm also able to play the old songs with ease using it. I love it. All I need is a bit thicker gauge string.

G D G C F A D


----------



## Francis978

I've been using Bb G C F A D a lot lately. Love it!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Open G with a dropped 7th C is what's been floating my boat lately. So sweet for tapping stuff.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I use 3 tunings for writing:
Open Bb: Bb-F-Bb-F-Bb-D
Open C: C-G-C-G-C-E
Perfect 5ths: F-C-G-D-A-E

My bass is tuned:
Bb-F-Bb-D-F


----------



## AdenM

B Ab Db Gb Ab Db. DADGAD dropped a half step with the low string dropped a further whole step.


----------



## BucketheadRules

A couple I've stumbled across that I thought I'd share, may be of use to some?

FAC#FAC# - yep, all in major thirds. Throws up some interesting possibilities, and means that the minor pentatonic has a serious whole-tone flavour to it, which I really like (LOVE that scale)...

Also, CGCGCD - similar to open C but again, opens up some new possibilities that I really like. I think it's open Csus2.


----------



## RiffsinProgress

So has anyone else tuned there low 8 string up instead?

example: I tune a half step down, but I take the 8th up to G flat instead of F

I find this fits my playing better, and somehow makes me feel a bit more creative 

XD


----------



## Solodini

RiffsinProgress said:


> So has anyone else tuned there low 8 string up instead?
> 
> example: I tune a half step down, but I take the 8th up to G flat instead of F
> 
> I find this fits my playing better, and somehow makes me feel a bit more creative
> 
> XD


 
My main tuning for my 8 is FADGCFAD. Is that what you mean?


----------



## indignat0r

My 7-string tuning: GDGCFAD (I used to tune AEADGBE, until 5 years ago)
8-string: EBEADGBE. I've only recently acquired an 8 but have been dreaming about it for years.
6-string: I tune drop C, even on my acoustic guitars.


----------



## focusbob

I'm using A E A D G B E F#


----------



## Solodini

Started playing around with dropping my 5th string a tone, meaning my 6 is in EGDGBE and my 8 is in FADFCFAD, which are both really nice to play in.


----------



## Chuck

This is the tuning I have been using lately:

DADGCF (a combination of Drop D and All 4ths)

and just lower: CGCFA#D#


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## Antimatter

My 7 is tuned AEAC#EBE right now, which I'm pretty sure can be considered Open A add9. It makes a lot of jazzy type chords super easy to play, and just strumming the top 5 strings with the low A as accents sounds super awesome!

I got the idea for this tuning after I found out Scarlet was tuned kinda weird, I just shifted it down to A and then added the high E at the top because I had a spot left over. I always love playing in open tunings


----------



## Meridian

My band used to play 7's in Drop G# (G#,D#,G#,C#,F#,A#,D#) but recently we moved on to using 8 string guitars and now we tune D#, G#, D#, G#, C#, F#, A#, D#. It's basically the same as our 7 string tuning but with another D# added on to the bottom. It allows us to use the 8s like a 7 in drop G# (as long as we ignore the bottom string) and it allows for a lot of really creative stuff, given the octave relationships of the bottom four strings.


----------



## AdenM

Tuned my sixer to Ab Ab Db Gb Bb Eb in the vein of the Safety Fire, but a half step lower,


----------



## jonajon91

I have my guitar tuned in open C at the moment (CGcgCe) and I am thinking about a 7 string guitar to tune in a similar fashion With the alternate 4ths and 5ths with the major third on top. I understand that this will give me a lot of range and I will probably need fanned frets to make it work, but what tuning would you recommend. 
I would love to make it go; root, 5th, root, 5th, root, 5th, 3rd instead of; root, 5th, root, 5th, root, 3rd, 5th and I don't really fancy having the 7th string as the 5th (devin townsend).

Is what I am asking for possible? Would it go too high or too low? what scale lengths am I looking at here?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

jonajon91 said:


> I have my guitar tuned in open C at the moment (CGcgCe) and I am thinking about a 7 string guitar to tune in a similar fashion With the alternate 4ths and 5ths with the major third on top. I understand that this will give me a lot of range and I will probably need fanned frets to make it work, but what tuning would you recommend.
> I would love to make it go; root, 5th, root, 5th, root, 5th, 3rd instead of; root, 5th, root, 5th, root, 3rd, 5th and I don't really fancy having the 7th string as the 5th (devin townsend).
> 
> Is what I am asking for possible? Would it go too high or too low? what scale lengths am I looking at here?



If you wanna throw a curveball in there, try a low A.


----------



## jonajon91

That would give me
A,E,a,e,A,E,?
This means I have to go a LONG way above E. Would this work or should I take this idea and drop it down a step?

---edit---

Could I put the 7th on top to get A,E,a,e,A,E,G# and then drop it down a step to G,D,g,d,G,D,F#?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

jonajon91 said:


> That would give me
> A,E,a,e,A,E,?
> This means I have to go a LONG way above E. Would this work or should I take this idea and drop it down a step?
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Could I put the 7th on top to get A,E,a,e,A,E,G# and then drop it down a step to G,D,g,d,G,D,F#?



Oh my bad, I thought you meant you were actually using Open C on the 7, so I was suggesting ACGcgCE


----------



## jonajon91

^ Its cool. I think I might have figured it out now anyway. does G,D,g,d,G,D,F# sound like a viable tuning for a sevenstring? what scale lengths do you think I would be looking at?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

That sounds cool, but I'm not really one to talk to about scale lengths, I suggest asking someone who understands the instrument better


----------



## jonajon91

Fair enough. Ill leave it as an open question to anyone who stumbles in here.


----------



## jonajon91

How likely Is it that I could tune a sevenstring guitar to G,D,g,d,G,D,F# without the use of fanned frets? I ask because Britfag here and I don't want to risk Agile because they don't cover for anything across the pond. That means that I could only get straight frets without going custom and I really want to try this tuning.
Do you think it could be done with some serious string gauges and a very specific scale length?


----------



## Chuck

jonajon91 said:


> How likely Is it that I could tune a sevenstring guitar to G,D,g,d,G,D,F# without the use of fanned frets? I ask because Britfag here and I don't want to risk Agile because they don't cover for anything across the pond. That means that I could only get straight frets without going custom and I really want to try this tuning.
> Do you think it could be done with some serious string gauges and a very specific scale length?



Sounds very do-able to me. Use something like a 70 or 74 for the low G and a 8 or 9 for F#. Assuming the scale is 25.5 anyway. I mean I play in EADGCF and I use a 10 for the high F and it feels great. Never come close to breaking it


----------



## Basti

Beyond Creation tunes a 7 and an 8 string down one whole step, if anyone's wondering.

Simon told me


----------



## Djazzy

Drop A... I'm thinking about trying out that "new standard tuning" thingy, but that requires a custom string set.


----------



## Mischief

On my acoustic I've played with EGBEGB for a while, and it's pretty easy. I mean, it's EmX2. Your chords are linear and easy to form, since it's an open tuning. The negative? Eh, there's an obvious decrease in range. Generally speaking, though, I don't extend beyond it's new range while playing acoustic, so it works well. (I do use what range there is, though)

Anyway, I've had the thought, perhaps taking this simple open tuning and it's simplicity, and extending it.
By this, I mean 50/50 or a full.
By switching the second and third notes in the triad that forms the minor chord in question, you still have a minor chord, just sliiiightly different. That said, by using this format, you could HIGHLY extend the range of the guitar.
For example.
Halfs: AECACE (Twisted A minor, standard A minor. The low A on this tuning would be A1, or A below E2 (standard) guitar tuning E.)
Or, perhaps it would make more sense to have the twisted chord (I have no better name for it at present, sorry. haha) be the treble strings, that way you have the range on the strings more likely to be used on leads and whatnot.
The alternative with this option would be: C#EG#C#G#E (C#2 E2 G#2 C#3 G#3 E4)
I think the second probably has more logic behind it, but it could be interesting to try either one.

Full: C#G#EC#G#E (Double twists, basically. Twisted C#m X2 (C#G#E, instead of C#EG#), C#1 G#1 E2 C#3 G#3 E4 aka the entire range of a 9 string guitar spread across 6 strings, giving you the ease of bar chords, while also giving you insane range for solos/leads.

I'd like to try the full range tuning, though perhaps it would work better on a fanned fret.
Still, worth a try, and if that doesn't



Just some ideas I want to try, feel free to tell me I'm insane.


----------



## jonajon91

Yes you are insane, but the good kind of insane, the kind that is appreciated around here.



Mischief said:


> Or, perhaps it would make more sense to have the twisted chord be the treble strings, that way you have the range on the strings more likely to be used on leads and whatnot.



Sonicly, It would be better to have the range on the lower strings because having a block chord close together in a low register sounds very cluttered. (I could blab on about the harmonic series, but I wont). I also think that you are trying to say inverted chords. Personally, I don't think that open tunings can get any better than open C (C,G,c,g,C,E). Having the repeating C,G thing is great for arpeggios and it makes it massively easy to decorate chords. Good luck in your ventures though, you might end up with some very funny tensions and a fanned neck would definitely help.

---edit---

Thinking about it, A,E,a,e,A,C or C,A,E,a,e,A could be interesting.


----------



## Mischief

jonajon91 said:


> Yes you are insane, but the good kind of insane, the kind that is appreciated around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicly, It would be better to have the range on the lower strings because having a block chord close together in a low register sounds very cluttered. (I could blab on about the harmonic series, but I wont). I also think that you are trying to say inverted chords. Personally, I don't think that open tunings can get any better than open C (C,G,c,g,C,E). Having the repeating C,G thing is great for arpeggios and it makes it massively easy to decorate chords. Good luck in your ventures though, you might end up with some very funny tensions and a fanned neck would definitely help.
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Thinking about it, A,E,a,e,A,C or C,A,E,a,e,A could be interesting.



Ahh thanks for the input. Yeah, inverted sounded right in my head, but I was like "hmm that could be the wrong word, and I'm not in any frame of mind to look it up." haha
Hmm, I'll take a look into those tunings as well.
I got interested in the idea of creating the ultimate open tuning, because quite honestly, I suck at remembering all the different chord fingerings.
So, I thought I might do some research, and see if I could attack the problem in a way that would assist me, and perhaps people like me.


----------



## wat

Would anyone happen to know ALL the songs by In Flames that are in drop A#?

I've been tuning my 7 string to Drop A# and loving it and I've just discovered that some of In Flames' stuff is in drop A#.

The most I know so far is that some songs on _Clayman_ and _Colony_ are in this tuning. I can dig around and compile a list of all In Flames' drop A# songs but I figured I'd ask here first to see if there is an In Flames expert who knows off the top of their head.


----------



## Cloudy

7: BEADGBE
6: DGCFAD
Other 6: EADGBE

I live a simple life.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

7: Drop G(minus the high D for now since my saddle needs replacing)
Drop G#(the tuning I intended on having it in)
G#BF#BEG#C#(special tuning I wanted to use for my own material.It's Struc/tures's tuning but a semitone higher)

6:E Standard
Dsus2
Gsus2
Drop B


----------



## JustMac

^that's pretty neat! 

I'm using Drop A w/all fourths on my seven 
[ AEADGcf, I would recommend trying a Perfect 4th tuning to everyone. The only negative is you cant play conventional bar chords (using 6/5 strings) and you can't do diatonic sweeping, but it forces you to play the guitar intervallically, and more organically. 


On my 6 I'm using Eb Standard, but only to learn Protest the Hero songs (lazy bastard working from tab so I leave the tuning as it is).


----------



## broj15

DADAC#E


----------



## lucasreis

wat said:


> Would anyone happen to know ALL the songs by In Flames that are in drop A#?
> 
> I've been tuning my 7 string to Drop A# and loving it and I've just discovered that some of In Flames' stuff is in drop A#.
> 
> The most I know so far is that some songs on _Clayman_ and _Colony_ are in this tuning. I can dig around and compile a list of all In Flames' drop A# songs but I figured I'd ask here first to see if there is an In Flames expert who knows off the top of their head.



From *Colony*:

- Ordinary Story
- Colony

The rest of the songs are in C Standard. 

From *Clayman*: 

- Pinball Map
- As the Future Repeats Today

The rest of the songs are in C Standard. 

From *Reroute to Remain*:

- System
- Egonomic
- Minus
- Black & White

The rest of the songs are in C standard.

Transparent is in _Drop-G_. 

*These albums are entirely in Drop A#*: (as far as I can remember)

- Soundtrack to Your Escape
- Come Clarity
- A Sense of Purpose
- Sounds of a Playground Fading

The new one will probably be in Drop A# entirely because they seem to have abandoned other tunings since Soundtrack came out.


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Keep it simple. Drop A on a 7.


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Silly tuning that I torture myself with:

E A G C F A D on a 26.5" 7 string


----------



## lorguitarist

Sixer - Drop C - CGCFAD
Seven (1) - Bb standard - Bb Eb AB Db Gb Bb Eb
Seven (2) - Drop Ab - Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb

KISB - Keep it simple BRUTAL!


----------



## Thrashman

I'm experimenting alot with a modified DADGAD tuning..

(Low to high) A# G C F G C


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

AGCFAD.

That's right, Mastodon.

Basically turns every two-finger power chord into an anus-tearing low octave chord. Hell yes.


----------



## BEADGBE7

you take a 25.5 in 7 string, and tune-it down a half-step, and thats about all she can handle IMO


----------



## dedsouth333

BEADGBE7 said:


> you take a 25.5 in 7 string, and tune-it down a half-step, and thats about all she can handle IMO



wat

Edit: Just realized I've never posted in this thread.

24.75" 6: drop c
25.5" 6: drop a
26.5" 7: drop g

That it for me... for now.


----------



## Les

Can't seem to find it, what was Keith's tuning used in most his videos? I think he called it drop Bb or something. 7 string of course...


----------



## stevexc

I know the Pillars of Creation tab was in Drop A#/Bb: Bb, F, Bb, Eb, G, C, F.


----------



## wannabguitarist

ScurrilousNerd said:


> Silly tuning that I torture myself with:
> 
> E A G C F A D on a 26.5" 7 string



This actually looks absurdly fun


----------



## Les

stevexc said:


> I know the Pillars of Creation tab was in Drop A#/Bb: Bb, F, Bb, Eb, G, C, F.



this is the one i was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Moop the Loop

Six: 24.75 Drop C#
Six: 25.5 Drop D and Standard


----------



## gunch

Is System of a Down C or C#?


----------



## Tzar27

silverabyss said:


> Is System of a Down C or C#?



Both, actually. Drop C on their Self-titled, Toxicity, and Steal This Album!, Drop C# on Mezmerize and Hypnotize. I suspect that they just play their old stuff up in C# or new stuff down in C (less likely methinks) live, since I've never seen Daron and Shavo switch axes in videos, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Cbutler

7 26.5 in drop g with 11 gauge strangs


----------



## RedDog22

Saw a tab posted for Morbid Angel's "God of Emptiness" and it was done w/ this tuning:

A#
D#
G#
C#
F#
A#
D#

Looked for that tuning on one site and they had 10+ tunings listed but I didn't see that one. Anyone know what the name of this tunong is/if its widely used or just by this particular tabber (sic)?

***edit- I found it on the first page of this thread further down  Bb/A#


----------



## Obsidian Soul

RedDog22 said:


> Saw a tab posted for Morbid Angel's "God of Emptiness" and it was done w/ this tuning:
> 
> A#
> D#
> G#
> C#
> F#
> A#
> D#
> 
> Looked for that tuning on one site and they had 10+ tunings listed but I didn't see that one. Anyone know what the name of this tunong is/if its widely used or just by this particular tabber (sic)?


A# Standard


----------



## RedDog22

Obsidian Soul said:


> A# Standard



Thanks. Saw that cross-posted from UG. Ironically, that's where I got the tab. I think I might need another guitar for all these tunings but I already have a 6 & 7 string electric. Thinking about getting an acoustic for at least one alternate tuning like Open G.


----------



## Ancient

25.5" 7's= FCFA#DGC with .11-.80 strings
24.75" 6= CFA#D#GC with .11-.60 strings


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Current 6 string tunings:
-Drop C
-Drop B 
-Drop A#

Current 7 string tunings:
-Drop A 
-Drop G

I use a Whammy DT to shift certain guitars down when I want the sound of a particular guitar for a different tuning, so I've been considering using the 7 string I have in G for an experimental tuning I thought of and keeping the other in drop A (or drop whatever with the DT)

The experimental tuning I've thought of using is C F A D G B E, so standard on a 7 string with the two lowest strings tuned up a half step. I thought of this while searching for string sets and I realized that the D'addario 7 string regular set (10-59) ends up being exactly what I like tension-wise with this tuning. I haven't tried it yet, but I think the different intervals on the bottom end could be helpful with writing while keeping the higher register "normal" for leads and smaller chords.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Been playing around lately with Open D-minor (D-A-D-F-A-D) on my 6's. The bottom three strings can be used for Drop-D power chords, the top are the same as D-standard. And when you strum all six you've got instant black metal minor chords with just one finger barred across.


----------



## frankedelic83

the song Garden of Sankhara by Monuments, what tuning is it on a 7 stringer?


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Current favorite tuning: C-G-C-G-A#-D

This is a little demo track I did using that tuning.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrbrown2025/colors[/SC]


----------



## serch777

Hi guys; I'm gonna make a cover of this awesome French black metal band. If my ear is right, the guitars are tuned in D standard, can anyone confirm/deny this? Cheers!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cOoeKEHkss


----------



## Abaddon9112

My uncle got me some strings for Christmas, two D'Addario 11-49 sets and one 10-46. So I decided to put my Epi Les Paul in a bizarre tuning. 

C2-C3-F2-F3-C4-C4. Sort a Sonic Youth-esque drone tuning. I took an 11-49 set and switched the A and D strings with each other, put an extra 11 in place of the B string and tuned it all up. Could perhaps use a little more tension on a 24.75" but its no big deal. I'll try 12-52s next time. 

I REALLY like this tuning. It gives you access to all kinds of cool inverted power chords and unison drones like a 12-string. Its very easy to get the hang of and is the most useful one of these weird alternate tunings I've come across.


----------



## Jmat

Does anybody know what The Acacia Strain tune to on DITOM?


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Jmat said:


> Does anybody know what The Acacia Strain tune to on DITOM?


I think they played in drop F.


----------



## rockskate4x

I just started trying perfect fourths and perfect fourths drop tuned

F4 C4 G3 D3 A2 E2
and
F4 C4 G3 D3 A2 D2

With the addition of the low open power chord I especially enjoy it tuned down to B. 

D4 A3 E3 B2 F2# B1

First things I've noticed about these tunings:

1. Three finger scale patterns are made much more beautifully symmetrical and require less left hand travel.

2. In all fourths my open chords were effed, due mostly to the m9 intervallic relationship between strings 1 and 6. This made it impossible to comfortably regain the most of the familiar open string voicings. 

3. Picking out 7th chords with extensions (away from the nut) was much easier due to all the patterns being the same, and due to those higher extensions being a fret closer to my left hand.

4. In the drop tuned version of this tuning, the 2nd string has a m7 intervallic relationship with the 6th, rather than a M6. This significantly improved my open chord voicing possibilities. I know that a M6 there would be more useful if I regularly played in more keys and in a wider variety of modes , but for vanilla minor-scale-and-the-tonic-is-the-open-bottom-string type metal playing, the m7 is much more handy.

5. These tunings offer some cool variation but they will never completely replace standard and normal dropped tunings for me because I make quite a bit of use of the major third to get smaller intervals in my chords and for dissonant double stop riffs or slurs in my melodic riffs and lead playing.


----------



## Abaddon9112

rockskate4x said:


> I just started trying perfect fourths and perfect fourths drop tuned
> 
> F4 C4 G3 D3 A2 E2
> and
> F4 C4 G3 D3 A2 D2
> 
> With the addition of the low open power chord I especially enjoy it tuned down to B.
> 
> D4 A3 E3 B2 F2# B1



Ha..I actually just came here to post that I've gotten hooked on the drop-tuned perfect fourths too. I've got my main axe in Db-Ab-Db-Gb-B-E so I can get by with the same strings I use for E-standard. 

Chords definitely get weird in it but scales are sooo much more conveniently organized. For most metal its fine because you can just do 5th chords on the bottom strings.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

This is gonna sound stupid, but my 7 string is tuned from low to high G# D G# D G# Ab A D


----------



## The Hiryuu

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> This is gonna sound stupid, but my 7 string is tuned from low to high G# D G# D G# Ab A D



It sounds...incredibly unconventional, I don't know if a tuning could ever be "stupid", though. Although I don't know why you'd include both sharps and flats in your note names.


----------



## Abaddon9112

The Hiryuu said:


> It sounds...incredibly unconventional, I don't know if a tuning could ever be "stupid", though. Although I don't know why you'd include both sharps and flats in your note names.



That and his seven string has eight strings


----------



## Dominoes282

My tuning is pretty sweet. 8 string half step down perfect fourths.

F Ab Eb Ab Db Gb B e


----------



## mrjones_ass

I am considering tuning my 7 up to an C. Anybody tried this? Mostly worried about what will happen with the high e (f). Snap easily?


----------



## Contagion

My Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid C-1 FR is in Drop C (strings 11-56). My Les Paul is in Drop A (strings 13-64). Agile Interceptor 7 string is one step under standard. (strings 13-67) Schecter Hellraiser 8 string is standard or half a step down to F (strings 13-80).


----------



## Abaddon9112

Tuned my crappy little Epiphone LP Special to F1-F2-Bb1-Bb2-F3-F3. Dooooooom Dronnneeeesss. Had it in the same tuning intervals but with C as the low note a while back. Lower is (almost) always better.


----------



## lucasreis

Right now my tunings are:

Bb - 7 String
F# standard - 8 string
E standard - 6 string (sometimes drop D)
Eb - Acoustic
B standard - 5 string bass


----------



## tm20

currently playing in F C G C F A D. really useful, I can play Glasscloud and some Deftones songs, and the fact that I can do it all on a SCT 607B is the best part


----------



## Josh Nanocchio

Anyone ever tried that Opeth tuning? 

D A D F B E ?

I think that's it, I know they used it on Ghost Reveries but It's one of my favorite sounding 6 string tuning. 

*EDIT: Okay I think I got the tuning wrong but it's basically an open Dmadd9 chord is what it makes.


----------



## TheJokeroholic

Josh Nanocchio said:


> Anyone ever tried that Opeth tuning?
> 
> D A D F B E ?
> 
> I think that's it, I know they used it on Ghost Reveries but It's one of my favorite sounding 6 string tuning.
> 
> *EDIT: Okay I think I got the tuning wrong but it's basically an open Dmadd9 chord is what it makes.



It would actually be D A D F A E, because if it were D A D F B E, there would be a nasty sounding tritone clash between the F and the B notes.

I've played around with it a couple of times, it's a fun one to play.

Norway Jose and The Spire off of the new Haunted Shores EP Viscera are basically in this tuning, just a whole step down to Drop C range.

Source: Mark Holcomb Talks New Haunted Shores EP | Seymour Duncan


----------



## hodorcore

e standard with a high a!


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

I used to be sceptical about "mirror tunings" (such as F-C-G-D-G-C-F) but I fell in love with one recently. 
My variation is (low to high) A-E-B-E-A-D. It's nice to have two fifths down there and three fourths above that. Plenty of interesting chording abilities and good old fourths for lead playing.

I use my Open B (B-F#-B-F#-B-D#) guitar for that tuning, cause it's not so far away so I don't have to change strings or anything.


----------



## Tukaar

C F Bb Eb G C
and
Bb F Bb Eb G C

Maybe playing around with F F Bb Eb G C on the next album for a song.


----------



## Frey

I'm thinking this is the right place for this.. Anyways..

I just recently acquired my first 8 String (Ibanez RGIR28) and have quickly found that I don't care for the low F# at all. I suppose bands/players that utilize such low notes must really eq for it specifically. I however am not one of the tone gurus out there and I'm not interested enough in 8 strings to invest too much time into it. 

It may also be worth noting that I have always played my 7s in Standard or Drop A so nothing remotely crazy or low.

Finally to the point, I'm looking for ways to try and like this extra string. I was thinking G# Standard might be a little better. It's just the thought of up-tuning a guitar is so crazy feeling. I play 11s normally but I suppose I might have to drop down to 9s with that kind of tension. Another issue is that I have very hard pick attack and generally break anything lighter than 11s pretty quickly  Any input would be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Monsterhawk

Dunno if anyones mentioned it yet but;
Parkway Drive play in drop B, drop A and drop A#


----------



## Monsterhawk

*Frey* - I used to tune my 8 string so that the bottom two strings were octaves - no matter what tuning the top 7 strings were in and the tension was actually quite comfortable.. I'm not sure what gauge strings are on it tbh but it holds nicely and creates some real nice beefy chugs. could try something like that? strings permitting ofc.


----------



## Monsterhawk

mrjones_ass said:


> I am considering tuning my 7 up to an C. Anybody tried this? Mostly worried about what will happen with the high e (f). Snap easily?




The other guitarist in my band used to do this when I joined, it works but you need a light string set. Personally I don't see the point in that because using the f just seems to high and out of place to me. I dont like tuning the 2nd-7th string above standard...feels un-natural.

BUT it can be done, so go crazy and mind your strings


----------



## maestro9

Hello guys. First of all, sorry if this is the wrong thread. Second of all, could you help me here? I'm trying to figure out which tuning is the racist song Moth Defect, by Decapitated. So far, i'm figuring it's either in A Standard, or Drop A.

I'm tuning to Eb, and when i played 4th's at the first fret, it seemed to go well with the lowest chord i hear, though when i played 4th's at the 0 fret, it seemed too low. What do you think? 

Cheers!


----------



## MaxwellJPorter

My band likes to play in "double drop A" on our 7 strings, A D A D G B E. Not technically drop A but drop D with a low A. Does anybody know of any other bands that play like this? Wondering if I could learn some different songs in this tuning.


----------



## squids

Alright, weird tuning of the day.
From low 7:
CEADGBe
So I raise the low B up a note, and I actually really like it.


----------



## bostjan

MaxwellJPorter said:


> My band likes to play in "double drop A" on our 7 strings, A D A D G B E. Not technically drop A but drop D with a low A. Does anybody know of any other bands that play like this? Wondering if I could learn some different songs in this tuning.



There's a very old thread about that tuning. I've played with it a lot in the past. It's pretty intuitive for people accustomed to standard tuning, but it almost always leads me to ADADGAD as an open tuning.

I'm fully immersed in 19-EDO right now. I love the tuning so much. I'm alternating between EADGBE and DADGBE, both at A=440 Hz. So E is b5.3¢, A is spot on, D is #5.3¢, G is #10.5¢, and B is b10.5¢. I'm using five string bass with it tuned BEADG (not dropping the D to match), which forces me to get a little more into a different mindset than with the guitar.


----------



## BlueTrident

I'm trying a tuning which turns out to be a Soundgarden one: CGDGBE

I'm not that much of a listener to Soundgarden, I tried to combine a Staind tuning and the Karnivool tuning (BF#BGBE) without relying on downtuning it to drop Z


----------



## TheDandy

Been trying out B-G♭-D♭-E♭-F-D♭ over the last few days. Really interesting chords coming out of that one, really makes you think differently having two instances of seconds.


----------



## Oesnume

I've played A# D A D G B E for the longest time now, A# on the bottom is super situational but I usually find a place for it to stand out in some songs.


----------



## meatloaf

Bb
Eb
Ab
Db
F
Bb

Standard dropped to Bb. I think that's like six frets? Anyway it sounds good to me.


----------



## Backsnack

I'm thinking about different (for me) 7-string tuning for my axe:

A E A D F# B E

That would give me B baritone tuning with a high E, along with drop A for power chords. Then for standard tunings I can tune up one or two strings easily instead of down with only a little compromise with string tension.

Thoughts?


----------



## dogletnoir

A couple of my different tunings for 6 string:
NST (C G D A E G) and ALL 4ths on 6, 7 and 8 strings.
i also like 5/3 on the 7 string:
C G D F A C E


----------



## ElRay

dogletnoir said:


> ... NST (C G D A E G)





dogletnoir said:


> ... i also like 5/3 on the 7 string: C G D F A C E


I've been trying to figure out a good 5th/M3rds mix, but this mix of minor and major 3rds is interesting.


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

I found a cool 6 string tuning.
D
A
D
Gb
B
E


----------



## DECADENCE

For the last few years I’ve been experimenting with tuning 10-40 cents out of key. Honestly, I’ve been really enjoying how it’s been sounding. 

Right now I’m tuned to +40c GDGCEAD.


----------



## RockMixer

Does anyone know the tuning for Rain Song?


----------



## brector

RockMixer said:


> Does anyone know the tuning for Rain Song?


Led Zeppelin?

D G C G C D


----------



## bostjan

brector said:


> Led Zeppelin?
> 
> D G C G C D


 I can confirm that virtually any chords or noodling you can do in this tuning will sound like the Rain Song.


----------

